# Friendly Chain Competition



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, been reading a lot of the GTG, race chain threads.
I've been wanting to build a chain, for the fun of it and learn something in the process.
Anyone else want to do another chain build off? Be kind of fun.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

Sure I'll do it if I have the time to get one done. What driver length?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Sure I'll do it if I have the time to get one done. What driver length?


What ever worked for everyone else. I'm not in a hurry, just think it would be neat. I like that sort of stuff.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

It was cool to see the results. East coast guys usually do 60-72 dl and west coast is 91-105 and they bore in and then make a cut. I don't care either way. If hedgerow is having his GTG in November that would give plenty of time for people to get in it. Also picking a powerhead to run them on also helps so people can try to set them up aggressive enough for them so they don't stall or have to push real hard to get it through the log.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm gonna mess around on one for myself, I have lots of 105s.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I'm gonna mess around on one for myself, I have lots of 105s.



I have some in .050" and .063"


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I have some in .050" and .063"


Mine is .063, I have a roll of Oregon .050 though.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe Matt will chime in. I know he has a 28" stihl light bar in .050". Might be a little less cutters for everyone to file and stuff. I've spent 8 hours on a 60dl chain before.


----------



## watsonr (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm in... just pick the length.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm willing to runnem'... Everyone discuss the bar and chain size, I'll come up with sumthin'.
Ported 064 for the powerhead???
Or Dolmar 9010???

I'd prefer the 28" for purely selfish reasons...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh, and I'm in for a chain too...


----------



## spencerpaving (Aug 27, 2014)

I would like to get in on this....I got nuthin to lose..lol!


----------



## watsonr (Aug 27, 2014)

No... i think we need a smaller saw. A big saw can overcome a poor chain, just lower the rakers, but a small saw.. no way to over power the chain, its got to be right. I say a 50-60cc saw, ported of course to get the RPM up... after all, clearing the chips is 1/2 the battle!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

watsonr said:


> No... i think we need a smaller saw. A big saw can overcome a poor chain, just lower the rakers, but a small saw.. no way to over power the chain, its got to be right. I say a 50-60cc saw, ported of course to get the RPM up... after all, clearing the chips is 1/2 the battle!



If you go that long of a bar a big saw can still be stopped in 20" of wood. I seen a 3120 stalled out in an 8x8"


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2014)

watsonr said:


> No... i think we need a smaller saw. A big saw can overcome a poor chain, just lower the rakers, but a small saw.. no way to over power the chain, its got to be right. I say a 50-60cc saw, ported of course to get the RPM up... after all, clearing the chips is 1/2 the battle!


Ported 562??
I got an adapter... Sooo.. Whatever Jasha was thinkin' will work...


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Ported 562??
> I got an adapter... Sooo.. Whatever Jasha was thinkin' will work...


Don't matter to me. Come up with a length that everyone can manage, pick a saw. I'm easy.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't really care either. A stock 665 would probably do a 24" pretty good.


----------



## watsonr (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't care either really... maybe something about 24" so I don't spend days on it. Teaching my young one to file square, well trying to keep her interested anyway. That it... 84DL 3/8 .063?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2014)

watsonr said:


> I don't care either really... maybe something about 24" so I don't spend days on it. Teaching my young one to file square, well trying to keep her interested anyway. That it... 84DL 3/8 .063?


Perfect!!!
I only have semi skip, but I'm sure I could round up a full comp.


----------



## watsonr (Aug 27, 2014)

pretty coincidental Mike did a square filing video recently....  Maybe I can pick up a few tips


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

84 dl would work. Either gauge would probably be fine. I have a 24" .063" bar too.


----------



## spencerpaving (Aug 27, 2014)

24" sounds good... Just need a due date and Addy to send it


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 27, 2014)

I just ordered a chain holder from Homelite410.
I'll make a thread with pics and videos when I get home and start.
Thanks fellas, I'm excited.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2014)

watsonr said:


> I don't care either really... maybe something about 24" so I don't spend days on it. Teaching my young one to file square, well trying to keep her interested anyway. That it... 84DL 3/8 .063?


.050???
I got a bunch of bars for that...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> 84 dl would work. Either gauge would probably be fine. I have a 24" .063" bar too.


Better yet...
Bring the bar and Solo with you when you come..


----------



## watsonr (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't really care what size, have anything ... even .404 square if that works?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Better yet...
> Bring the bar and Solo with you when you come..



I hope it works out that way.


----------



## CR888 (Aug 27, 2014)

l wish we had gtgz in Australia....everyone talks about 'that saw they ran at xxx gtg'. As for the chain build off, 72dl would be a lot easier to mod than 105dl. Back to gtg's l could not imagine a better way to spend the day....eating American smoked BBQ, drinking beer & runnin porded sawz till ya blue in the face!


----------



## Brush Ape (Aug 27, 2014)

You forgot about sweetheart american country gal with the big asses and shootin' guns.


----------



## redfin (Aug 27, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> You forgot about sweetheart american country gal with the big asses and shootin' guns.



Please keep the big rear girls down at your place. Kthanxbye.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 27, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Better yet...
> Bring the bar and Solo with you when you come..



Pay shipping back? And I can make a 665 appear at your door.. Just to make this happen.  It's stock, but they run good!


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm in if its .050


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> I'm in if its .050



If someone only has .063 I'm able to send a 24" GB for this in .063".


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> You forgot about sweetheart american country gal with the big asses and shootin' guns.



actually...
The gun shooting happens with regularity..
Sometimes trap.
Sometimes it's a tannerite filled mini mac...


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2014)

Where and when is the GTG?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Where and when is the GTG?


November 1
Carthage, MO
It would be awesome if you were to swing by...
I'll pick ya up at the airport..


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

So to clarify...
1. Make a chain by whatever means you want...
2. 84 DL any cutter configuration or type ya want.
3. 3/8 pitch
4. .063 or .050 gauge, whatever ya got hangin' on a hook...

Now, size of cant, and type of wood TBT...


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> November 1
> Carthage, MO
> It would be awesome if you were to swing by...
> I'll pick ya up at the airport..


Stranger things have happened.
I will have to buy a 24" bar regardless, so let's go with the majority of either .063-.050.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

I have both of those sizes but I'd bet .050" will be more popular. Some of the more northern folk might want .058"


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> So to clarify...
> 1. Make a chain by whatever means you want...
> 2. 84 DL any cutter configuration or type ya want.
> 3. 3/8 pitch
> ...



You're not going to use a 20" cant of hedge are you?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, he's gonna want to race in Osage. LOL

So it'll be 24" .050 3/8 carbide race chain. :-0

Hahaha

I'd be in with 24" x 3/8" .050 -- cause I already got some.

I ain't ever done one of these chain races before, might as well start now.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 28, 2014)

BBQ, chainsaws, big assed women, and possibly a tannerite laden mini-mac? Where the hell do I sign up?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, he's gonna want to race in Osage. LOL
> 
> So it'll be 24" .050 3/8 carbide race chain. :-0
> 
> ...



I'll probably send 2 loops. I have one that's pretty good already. It's almost wore out.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, he's gonna want to race in Osage. LOL
> 
> So it'll be 24" .050 3/8 carbide race chain. :-0
> 
> ...


New to me as well Nate. But, I like new.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> BBQ, chainsaws, big assed women, and possibly a tannerite laden mini-mac? Where the hell do I sign up?


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oklahoma-ar-mo-ks-tx-gtg.158438/page-1424#post-4932539


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, he's gonna want to race in Osage. LOL
> 
> So it'll be 24" .050 3/8 carbide race chain. :-0
> 
> ...


You gonna bring it in person Nate??


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> You're not going to use a 20" cant of hedge are you?





Can only guarantee one thing...
It won't be pine...
As I have none of those here really...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 365586



OK I'll do a semi chisel too. I want to make it through the whole cut.


----------



## hseII (Aug 28, 2014)

CR888 said:


> l wish we had gtgz in Australia....everyone talks about 'that saw they ran at xxx gtg'. As for the chain build off, 72dl would be a lot easier to mod than 105dl. Back to gtg's l could not imagine a better way to spend the day....eating American smoked BBQ, drinking beer & runnin porded sawz till ya blue in the face!





Brush Ape said:


> You forgot about sweetheart american country gal with the big asses and shootin' guns.



The Only Post of yours I've Eva "Liked" 



Hedgerow said:


> actually...
> The gun shooting happens with regularity..
> Sometimes trap.
> Sometimes it's a tannerite filled mini mac...



Word Hedge

QUOTE="GrassGuerilla, post: 4932577, member: 91070"]BBQ, chainsaws, big assed women, and possibly a tannerite laden mini-mac? Where the hell do I sign up?[/QUOTE]

^^^^^ This


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 28, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> You're not going to use a 20" cant of hedge are you?





Hedgerow said:


> So to clarify...
> 1. Make a chain by whatever means you want...
> 2. 84 DL any cutter configuration or type ya want.
> 3. 3/8 pitch
> ...


There is your answer Matt.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 28, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> New to me as well Nate. But, I like new.


Chain races or the Osage orange if you need some to practice on I have some Been laying around about 6 or 7 years Matt that should set him up NO. butt the shipping might be prohibitive.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll find the cleanest, knot free stick I can and we'll square it up on the Norwood. I've cut bout everything with square it does pretty good..
Just don't thin those cutters too much boys!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 28, 2014)

Can you buy 6x6 sofwoods at the lumber yards there?

How bout Cottonwood, got any of that?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Can you buy 6x6 sofwoods at the lumber yards there?
> 
> How bout Cottonwood, got any of that?


Well sure...
But that ain't as fun as going out and findin' a big ole pumpkin and milling it on site...
I will look around for a cottonwood..
Sorta....
With one eye closed....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 28, 2014)

What the heck is a racin chain ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> What the heck is a racin chain ?


Whatever you want it to be...
You in on this Brian???


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Whatever you want it to be...
> You in on this Brian???


This need to be like a hand filed chain all lightened up ? i never understood why they would do that ,lighter chain zoom zoom around the bar faster or something ?
Have you had a chance to try out the one i sent you yet ,I have no idea if what i am doing is right or wrong ,nice to get input to see if i can improve some


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> This need to be like a hand filed chain all lightened up ? i never understood why they would do that ,lighter chain zoom zoom around the bar faster or something ?
> Have you had a chance to try out the one i sent you yet ,I have no idea if what i am doing is right or wrong ,nice to get input to see if i can improve some


Will put it on and get back to you tomorrow...
It looks right though...


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> This need to be like a hand filed chain all lightened up ? i never understood why they would do that ,lighter chain zoom zoom around the bar faster or something ?
> Have you had a chance to try out the one i sent you yet ,I have no idea if what i am doing is right or wrong ,nice to get input to see if i can improve some


That's where I'm at. I just want Cahoon to go HahahahaHahaHaha, then call me a cull, lol


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> This need to be like a hand filed chain all lightened up ? i never understood why they would do that ,lighter chain zoom zoom around the bar faster or something ?
> Have you had a chance to try out the one i sent you yet ,I have no idea if what i am doing is right or wrong ,nice to get input to see if i can improve some



No you can grind one. I've had decent luck grinding but find another 20% in cut speed by filing and nothing else done to the chain. All the other stuff will give you small gains but those big time guys looking for a big pay out it's worth it. They spend 30-40 hours on one chain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> No you can grind one. I've had decent luck grinding but find another 20% in cut speed by filing and nothing else done to the chain. All the other stuff will give you small gains but those big time guys looking for a big pay out it's worth it. They spend 30-40 hours on one chain.


That'll never be me...
I just file em'... Then some more stuff if time allows... If not...
Runnit!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> That'll never be me...
> I just file em'... Then some more stuff if time allows... If not...
> Runnit!!!



I don't have that kind of time either. I'm lucky to get a few hours a day to do stuff I want to do. We're trying to move a lot of stuff around for storage space and it sucks. I need to break down and get a yard barn to put most of my junk in. Just not sure I want that much $$$ sitting out there.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2014)

I want to build a superfast chain and secretly put it on my hoped up saws and video them in hopes of getting more business.
I'll just say it's a left handed round filed chain.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 28, 2014)

seems like if i do the blue wheel to get them all the same ,then hand file about 5 swipes per cutter i get a fairly smooth chain ,but i suck on the lh cutters still ,i am not left handed at all ,let me know what dl to shorten one of my chains to and i will just do one of my work chains and see how it stacks up ,seems like they cut the best when i get down to about 1/3 of the cutter left ,must be the open gap between the raker and the cutter is all i can think ,i have full comp in .050 and full skip 91 dl i can shorten ,and full skip or semi skip .063 i can shorten down ,what works better for these races ? skip or full comp ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 28, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I want to build a superfast chain and secretly put it on my hoped up saws and video them in hopes of getting more business.
> I'll just say it's a left handed round filed chain.



A saw that can start and stop in a fir tree while you are sighting in which way its going is more important then a fast cookie off the end of a log to me 

Me like's tourque


----------



## awol (Aug 28, 2014)

Put me down fer a couple loops, one square and one round. Both in .050 gauge. I can also help some wood if ya need me to. How 'bout some Walnut crotch with a few lag bolts in it?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> seems like if i do the blue wheel to get them all the same ,then hand file about 5 swipes per cutter i get a fairly smooth chain ,but i suck on the lh cutters still ,i am not left handed at all ,let me know what dl to shorten one of my chains to and i will just do one of my work chains and see how it stacks up ,seems like they cut the best when i get down to about 1/3 of the cutter left ,must be the open gap between the raker and the cutter is all i can think ,i have full comp in .050 and full skip 91 dl i can shorten ,and full skip or semi skip .063 i can shorten down ,what works better for these races ? skip or full comp ?


84 drive links in .063 or .050
Your choice...
I'd say full comp, but have seen semi skip do well in the past..


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 84 drive links in .063 or .050
> Your choice...



I'll take both or maybe 3


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2014)

awol said:


> Put me down fer a couple loops, one square and one round. Both in .050 gauge. I can also help some wood if ya need me to. How 'bout some Walnut crotch with a few lag bolts in it?


We'll save that one for Stephen's chain...
If you run across a chunk of somethin that would make a good 20+" cant and few knots, gimme a holler...
We'll have a mill on site to square em' up.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 84 drive links in .063 or .050
> Your choice...
> I'd say full comp, but have seen semi skip do well in the past..


I will send you one of each so i can lose twice lol


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't want to come in last

Someone will have to put theirs on backwards


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> A saw that can start and stop in a fir tree while you are sighting in which way its going is more important then a fast cookie off the end of a log to me
> 
> Me like's tourque


All I build is torque...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2014)

I've got one loop almost done already. opcorn: All it needs is a touch up and wrapped up.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 28, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I want to build a superfast chain and secretly put it on my hoped up saws and video them in hopes of getting more business.
> I'll just say it's a left handed round filed chain.


With a left handed file of course.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Aug 28, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> With a left handed file of course.


Of course. I say lefty because it will a awhile until I can use my right.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 28, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> We'll save that one for Stephen's chain...
> If you run across a chunk of somethin that would make a good 20+" cant and few knots, gimme a holler...
> We'll have a mill on site to square em' up.


Matt, do you have a Norwood? I've been looking at their portable smaller bandsaw mill...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 29, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> Matt, do you have a Norwood? I've been looking at their portable smaller bandsaw mill...


Nope... 
But my good man Dave Boyt does...
It's the slickest thing you'll ever see...
So git over here when we runnin it...
Totally portable.. On an 18' trailer, it'll mill a 24" stick, 12' long quick!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 29, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I've got one loop almost done already. opcorn: All it needs is a touch up and wrapped up.


Man... You're ahead of me...


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 29, 2014)

I saw a race chain once lol does that account for anything? ive seen a few fast ones too  I happen to own a couple of really really good chains filed by hand by one of the best.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 29, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> I saw a race chain once lol does that account for anything? ive seen a few fast ones too  I happen to own a couple of really really good chains filed by hand by one of the best.


I think you should bring one or two...
In person...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 29, 2014)

They're gonna be run on one of your saws Terry...


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 29, 2014)

I'd still like to run one of Terry's 395's... Randy is rebuilding the 9010 as we speak, but after talking with Dad the other day, we have 3 more saws to acquire (and a possible deal pending on a 2100cd)... A Wicked 395xp, a T543xp and a Wicked 550 or 2253... I'll keep the 9010 for as long as I'm fit to use it, but I think 395 parts are a bit more plentiful and the A/V is better...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 29, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Man... You're ahead of me...



The loop was already ready.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 29, 2014)

anyjuan gots any pitchures of what i am suppose to make ?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe somewhere. Let me look.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Metals406 (Aug 30, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> That's where I'm at. I just want Cahoon to go HahahahaHahaHaha, then call me a cull, lol


It don't take a chain fir Dennis to call someone a cull! [emoji6]


----------



## awol (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's my "square" entry; it really works!


----------



## HuskStihl (Aug 30, 2014)

Boys, I'm sorry to disappoint, but I'm in. I'll be sending a "fresh outta tha box" Stihl Chisel. I heard somewhere that it's perfect as is, and is as good as a chain has ever been. Evah.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 30, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Boys, I'm sorry to disappoint, but I'm in. I'll be sending a "fresh outta tha box" Stihl Chisel. I heard somewhere that it's perfect as is, and is as good as a chain has ever been. Evah.



Oh no


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just grind the rakes all the way off if want a fast chain


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 30, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Just grind the rakes all the way off if want a fast chain



Don't give up all the secrets.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 30, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Boys, I'm sorry to disappoint, but I'm in. I'll be sending a "fresh outta tha box" Stihl Chisel. I heard somewhere that it's perfect as is, and is as good as a chain has ever been. Evah.


And you'll be bringin it in person...
Yes???
It ain't that far from Texas...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 30, 2014)

awol said:


> Here's my "square" entry; it really works!
> 
> View attachment 365802


Bring it on!!!
Keep yer eye out for a big assed poplar or sumpthin' without knots...
And bring it with if ya can...


----------



## awol (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'll be lookin. All I have at the moment is a big White Oak, a fairly big Cherry, and a whole bunch of huge Walnut. I have some take-down jobs to go look at, maybe they will provide some chain fodder.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 3, 2014)

Any one else working on any chains?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 3, 2014)

Those look real nice Mike


----------



## hseII (Sep 3, 2014)

I worked on dulling the piss out of some really good chain. 

That square Skip don't take well to hardass oak noodling.

Chains inbound Jasha


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 3, 2014)

hseII said:


> I worked on dulling the piss out of some really good chain.
> 
> That square Skip don't take well to hardass oak noodling.
> 
> Chains inbound Jasha


That sucks. I've done it before though. I could just walk inside and grind them myself.


----------



## hseII (Sep 3, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> That sucks. I've done it before though. I could just walk inside and grind them myself.


That stuff is Woodpecker Beak Hard


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2014)

hseII said:


> That stuff is Woodpecker Beak Hard


That's softwood...
Whut yoo talkin bout Willis!!??


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 3, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Those look real nice Mike


Ran the chain tonight Brian...
Don't change a thing, but set the rakers just a tick more aggressive...
Like just a couple thou more...
We'll be running a husky, so there's more horsepowah!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 4, 2014)

I played with 2 grinders on one chain tonight,need to do some detail work with 4 different files now


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Ran the chain tonight Brian...
> Don't change a thing, but set the rakers just a tick more aggressive...
> Like just a couple thou more...
> We'll be running a husky, so there's more horsepowah!!!!




That chain is just everyday work chain i use ,the gullets are not even cleaned out ,i will keep those angles ,but clean up the teeth some more than that chain ,seems like i can get steeper angles with a grinding wheel then my file


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> That chain is just everyday work chain i use ,the gullets are not even cleaned out ,i will keep those angles ,but clean up the teeth some more than that chain ,seems like i can get steeper angles with a grinding wheel then my file


I never could get all the angles I wanted with a grinder. I would file them even after grinding if it wasn't just for cutting firewood.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is the chain i sent hedge to try ,just an off the grinder work chain i run ,I need the slide roller mod to my silvey ,i can not get right and left exact ,but it cuts straight


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 4, 2014)

I dont do this stuff anymore as I lost interest but will be watching your results and videos.  

So I dont have to back track. What wood and size you testing in? What saw cc and gear? Ported I take it?

I just used a ATOP square guide and square hand file to do this one. Lot left on the plate that could have been done too.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 4, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I dont do this stuff anymore as I lost interest but will be watching your results and videos.
> 
> So I dont have to back track. What wood and size you testing in? What saw cc and gear? Ported I take it?
> 
> I just used a ATOP square guide and square hand file to do this one. Lot left on the plate that could have been done too.


nice job ,what are your rakes set at ? look a little lower than i run in softwoods


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 4, 2014)

Dont recall off hand. But I dont run low rakers.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 4, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Any one else working on any chains?
> 
> View attachment 366569
> View attachment 366570


Thanks jerk. . . I just cut my eye.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Thanks jerk. . . I just cut my eye.



You're welcome


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 7, 2014)

Got files ?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 7, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Got files ?


That all?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 8, 2014)

Found a little time to start my chain today. This is just the beginning. I have much, much more to do. Tunneling, inside rakers, rakers, rivets, and more sharpening. 100% by hand, I'm going to do it all this way.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 8, 2014)

Jasha, I like to clip the heel as well.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 8, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Jasha, I like to clip the heel as well.


Honestly bud, I am doing everything off of photos I have seen. I've only ever ran work chain. So I'm pretty excited about trying and learning.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 8, 2014)

Same here ,my cutter angles are my work chain ones ,all I did was grind the gullets first ,and took the usg to the rakers so they looked closer to my old rsf chains,I have no idea what else to do even set rakers to my workchain .025 settings


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Same here ,my cutter angles are my work chain ones ,all I did was grind the gullets first ,and took the usg to the rakers so they looked closer to my old rsf chains,I have no idea what else to do even set rakers to my workchain .025 settings


I'm going .017 on my rakers for now, I'll run the chain eventually then make adjustments if needed.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 8, 2014)

I think you guys will find you can run your stops lower, especially if you're 1/2 or better back on the tooth.


----------



## hseII (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Got files ?


I see we've both got packs of the Snap On Seal pics


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 8, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> I think you guys will find you can run your stops lower, especially if you're 1/2 or better back on the tooth.


I was thinking of that, but I was also considering that fact that what may work great with one of my ported saws may not with the saw being used for the competition, only because I know nothing of that saw.
"You know nothing John Snow."


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2014)

Going to be tested with Matt's ported 562.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 8, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Going to be tested with Matt's ported 562.



So a pretty strong 60cc saw should pull just fine if rakers were a little aggressive, you think?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So a pretty strong 60cc saw should pull just fine if rakers were a little aggressive, you think?


It will be pretty strong for a 60cc saw. Cuts a little better than a stock 372 or so.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm doomed ...........


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I'm doomed ...........


Why's that?


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 8, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Why's that?


He's just eaten 4 7-layer burritos in one sitting.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I'm doomed ...........


At least you're staying positive.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> At least you're staying positive.



I figure on placing into the top 15 or so out of 10 chains.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 8, 2014)

Lawl!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Why's that?


,i am thinking my thinning the side of the raker may bog the 60cc down ,if i run my finger across the raker tip it flips the cutter up real easy compared to a stock raker

I have never ran a 562 ,but i know my ported o36 i had and my hybrids are nothing alike for tourque and chainspeed ,what i am used to cutting with


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 8, 2014)

is this going to be a softwood log for the test ? would setting up a full skip chain help a 60cc for power with the 25 inch bar ?


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> is this going to be a softwood log for the test ? would setting up a full skip chain help a 60cc for power with the 25 inch bar ?


I think Matt is looking for something other than concrete (Osage) to run in.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> is this going to be a softwood log for the test ? would setting up a full skip chain help a 60cc for power with the 25 inch bar ?



Soft wood is relative.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> ,i am thinking my thinning the side of the raker may bog the 60cc down ,if i run my finger across the raker tip it flips the cutter up real easy compared to a stock raker
> 
> I have never ran a 562 ,but i know my ported o36 i had and my hybrids are nothing alike for tourque and chainspeed ,what i am used to cutting with


I don't know what any of the fancy stuff does, I just think it bad A$$ to have a cool looking chain. Yeah, I'm one of those guys.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> ,i am thinking my thinning the side of the raker may bog the 60cc down ,if i run my finger across the raker tip it flips the cutter up real easy compared to a stock raker
> 
> I have never ran a 562 ,but i know my ported o36 i had and my hybrids are nothing alike for tourque and chainspeed ,what i am used to cutting with


If the raker is too square on the front it will be digging in soft wood.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 8, 2014)

well i may win if all the guys that make the figure 8 drive links break the chains lol 

I actually know a guy that used to build 3120 drag saws ,he works at the husky shop at bottom of the hill from here ,he may be able to tell me what to do to make a race chain ,he used to hang out with the walker saw shop guys in canada


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> well i may win if all the guys that make the figure 8 drive links break the chains lol
> 
> I actually know a guy that used to build 3120 drag saws ,he works at the husky shop at bottom of the hill from here ,he may be able to tell me what to do to make a race chain ,he used to hang out with the walker saw shop guys in canada


Sure ya could, if ya wanted to be a cheater. [emoji6]


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 8, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> If the raker is too square on the front it will be digging in soft wood.



think this was a bad idea ?see how i filed the outside edge and ground the front off some with the grinder ?
may be too grabby huh


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> think this was a bad idea ?see how i filed the outside edge and ground the front off some with the grinder ?
> may be too grabby huh View attachment 367522


It will depend on the wood and raker depth. It should be fine as long as it's in a softer cant.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 8, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> It will depend on the wood and raker depth. It should be fine as long as it's in a softer cant.


Knowing Matt it will be a soft cant. 
I was over at his place a couple wks ago and he had a pine log that was the hardest pine I have ever ran a saw in it must be the dirt around there it just makes hard wood.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah he told me about the junk pine he found.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 8, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah he told me about the junk pine he found.


Still think he should find a ditch and cut a Cottonwood outta there. [emoji106]


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, how goes it, fellas?


----------



## spencerpaving (Sep 18, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Well, how goes it, fellas?


I sent a 066 and a "almost" chain to randy he is gonna bring them to the gtg


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Well, how goes it, fellas?


I've got 2 done to send to Matt.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 18, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I've got 2 done to send to Matt.


Two?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Two?


Yep. One full comp and one full skip.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 18, 2014)

I need to weld up a fancy stand fir my MCV (Manley Chain Vice). . . It's a bit of a pain vertical in a vice IMO.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> I sent a 066 and a "almost" chain to randy he is gonna bring them to the gtg


That's cool... I always wanted to run one of your 066's...
I'll distract Randy with a pie, and go run it while he ain't looking...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Well, how goes it, fellas?


Oh.. OK... 
All this file talk...
Anyone make any of these yet??


----------



## redfin (Sep 18, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Any one else working on any chains?
> 
> View attachment 366569
> View attachment 366570



That looks like riveted death. Nice job Mike.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

redfin said:


> That looks like riveted death. Nice job Mike.


Thanks. That chain was an old work chain I use every now and then for clean wood. It would really cut and I'm sad it doesn't have enough tooth left to file maybe one more time.


----------



## watsonr (Sep 18, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Thanks. That chain was an old work chain I use every now and then for clean wood. It would really cut and I'm sad it doesn't have enough tooth left to file maybe one more time.



I'm not, looks like it wood really cut.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

watsonr said:


> I'm not, looks like it wood really cut.


I know. I thought about pulling that chain apart and putting it together as a 60dl


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2014)

watsonr said:


> I'm not, looks like it wood really cut.


Not after I tap the cutters with a ball peen...
That'll slow it down...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Not after I tap the cutters with a ball peen...
> That'll slow it down...


I've already heard of bribes to put mine on backwards


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been buried with stuff for others. I've got about 7hrs in my chain so far. I still need to file and gut the left-hand hand cutters, tunnel, some inside work on the rakers, ugh... lots more. I better get a 30-pack.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I've been buried with stuff for others. I've got about 7hrs in my chain so far. I still need to file and gut the left-hand hand cutters, tunnel, some inside work on the rakers, ugh... lots more. I better get a 30-pack.


Yuk.. Left sided cutters suck... Hand cramping muthers they are...


----------



## spencerpaving (Sep 18, 2014)

Whoops....I thought we were talking about ICS chains for concrete.... Oh well..


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh.. OK...
> All this file talk...
> Anyone make any of these yet??
> 
> View attachment 369034


Looks kinda dull ,you are tearing the fibers ..........


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Looks kinda dull ,you are tearing the fibers ..........
> View attachment 369054


But yours are only half width...
What's up with that???
Must be all that super secret beak stuff...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> But yours are only half width...
> What's up with that???
> Must be all that super secret beak stuff...



thinner kerf means faster through the cut right ?


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 18, 2014)

I rub Vaseline on mine to cut faster.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> thinner kerf means faster through the cut right ?


That's a good theory...
Sorta like a big bore kit is an improvement on a saw...
The cost can outweigh the benefit...

So officially???
Pffftttt... I have no idea....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> That's a good theory...
> Sorta like a big bore kit is an improvement on a saw...
> The cost can outweigh the benefit...
> 
> ...



That makes 2 of us


----------



## awol (Sep 18, 2014)

My first attempt at square filing. Now I just gotta do an 84 driver chain.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 18, 2014)

awol said:


> My first attempt at square filing. Now I just gotta do an 84 driver chain.
> 
> View attachment 369071


Watch for snapping teeth off, you're a bit thin there at the bottom. 

Looks sharp though!


----------



## awol (Sep 18, 2014)

Yup, they sure do snap off, in a Walnut knot anyway. For my next race chain, I won't use it in the woods for as long.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2014)

awol said:


> My first attempt at square filing. Now I just gotta do an 84 driver chain.
> 
> View attachment 369071


That chain won't need much pressure applied to get hold of some wood!!!
Did it cut nice in the walnut being a little harder?


----------



## awol (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, it did, and still does cut well. I took the bad cutters out and shortened it to 60 drivers for use on the 48cc .031. It self feeds OK and leaves a smooth surface. Loves the rotten pine!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 18, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> I rub Vaseline on mine to cut faster.


Wrong sport you dirty dog you.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Wrong sport you dirty dog you.


Crap. . . This isn't bustyasians.com?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 18, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Crap. . . This isn't bustyasians.com?


No such thing as busty Asians, lol.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 18, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> No such thing as busty Asians, lol.


Or tall


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 19, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> No such thing as busty Asians, lol.


What's that you were say'n?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 19, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> What's that you were say'n?


Haha, I can only imagine what you encountered while looking for these two pics, lol.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 19, 2014)

awol said:


> My first attempt at square filing. Now I just gotta do an 84 driver chain.
> 
> View attachment 369071



Looks like your file nicked the straps


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 19, 2014)

awol said:


> My first attempt at square filing. Now I just gotta do an 84 driver chain.
> 
> View attachment 369071


That looks like mine when I use the 3 corner file.


----------



## watsonr (Sep 19, 2014)

Same chick... only proves there was one of them, OK a pair of them on one chick!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 19, 2014)

watsonr said:


> Same chick... only proves there was one of them, OK a pair of them on one chick!


No, keep looking. Fer, uhhhh. . . Scientific purposes.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 19, 2014)

A very rough draft, I have lots more to do.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 19, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Nate, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jasha is a madman..............


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 22, 2014)

View attachment 369781
View attachment 369781
I am certainly not as far as some of you are, but am making progress


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 22, 2014)

Put it in some wood and see how it cuts!

All I did was dull chains this weekend..


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 22, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> View attachment 369783
> View attachment 369781
> View attachment 369781
> I am certainly not as far as some of you are, but am making progress


Is that top plate blunt, or is that the camera?


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 22, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Is that top plate blunt, or is that the camera?


 Thats just smootz from the file ........... it wipes right off and is razor sharp (result of filing inside out)


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Put it in some wood and see how it cuts!
> 
> All I did was dull chains this weekend..


 
Against rocks ??


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 22, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Against rocks ??


Pecan and Hedge mostly...
But yes, there were a few rocks and a piece of wire involved too...
Did test 2 of the 3 Kentucky chains in a piece of Maple though.. they cut pretty well.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Pecan and Hedge mostly...
> But yes, there were a few rocks and a piece of wire involved too...
> Did test 2 of the 3 Kentucky chains in a piece of Maple though.. they cut pretty well.


 
I have a maple tree in my sights - its coming down, and I will be making some cuts with my play chain ............. still working on it !!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

OK fella's....
It's about to get down to nut cuttin' time...
Who's got their chain ready, and who needs an address to ship it to?
Nov. 1 will be upon us before we know it!!! And I need to get my ass in gear to be ready...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> OK fella's....
> It's about to get down to nut cuttin' time...
> Who's got their chain ready, and who needs an address to ship it to?
> Nov. 1 will be upon us before we know it!!! And I need to get my ass in gear to be ready...


Pm where to send to please ,mine has been bouncing around in the back of the pickup for a couple weeks now ,


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Pm where to send to please ,mine has been bouncing around in the back of the pickup for a couple weeks now ,


Done.... 

Nate? You in?


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Done....
> 
> Nate? You in?


Chains not done, but you can pm me the addy anyway.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Chains not done, but you can pm me the addy anyway.


Done..


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Do I hear a watsonr anywhere?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2014)

It will be there monday sir


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jasha send his in?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> It will be there monday sir


You da man Brian!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Jasha send his in?


Not yet!! Hope to hear from him soon..


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Not yet!! Hope to hear from him soon..


He's put a buttload of time in on his chain, far more than I'll have time put in on mine. His will probably cut the space-time continuum!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 30, 2014)

How much time do I have? Been pretty swamped.
Never mind, remembered Nov 1. No longer than 2 weeks and it will be there.


----------



## redfin (Sep 30, 2014)

Are us non-particpants gonna get to see some videos?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> How much time do I have? Been pretty swamped.


Need it by October 29th or so.. We'll be running them Nov. 1


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Need it by October 29th or so.. We'll be running them Nov. 1


Copy, thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

redfin said:


> Are us non-particpants gonna get to see some videos?


We will sure try... I'm hoping to enlist Mweba to vid it for us and edit it to something not a pain to watch..


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 30, 2014)

Stihl plenty of time to get my green semi cheezel on the end of bar sharpener to y'all???? 

I think it would be neat to have a two sided cutter so that it cuts either way put on the bar.

Need to get some super high speed video of the chains in action at full speed cutting a kerfs width off the end of the cant, so you can see how the rakers and cutters move.

Then a 3 dimensional analysis of the chips from each chain, then we can see what works best!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


>


That's cheating bro, you're totally going to win!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2014)

*How A Cutter Tooth Works*
If you are going to sharpen saw chain, it is important to have a good understanding of how a cutter tooth works. 





Step #1. The depth gauge rides against the wood or bark and controls the thickness of the chip the tooth tries to cut. On a hand held chain saw, the depth of this bite is usually .025" or about half the thickness of a dime.





Step #2. The corner digs into the wood at the level set by the depth gauge and begins severing the cross grain. Most people don't realize the corner and side plate do the hardest work.





Step #3. The top plate angle lifts the severed cross grain out of the kerf. Under normal cutting conditions, this is easier work than severing cross grain. 

The movement of the chain causes the chips to flow under the tooth. The space under and behind the cutter tooth carries the chips to a point where they can be expelled..


----------



## Magnumitis (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm going to try to have a chain done. Definitely a beginner, how many cuts does it have to make? LOL


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 30, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


>





What the heck is that???? scuze ma ignerentz


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Magnumitis said:


> I'm going to try to have a chain done. Definitely a beginner, how many cuts does it have to make? LOL


Essentially, 1...
But ya might wanna stretch it out to 4 or 5...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like Worksaw Collector, Oliver1655, Awol, and Homelite410 will be bringing their chains to run also...


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2014)

Magnumitis said:


> I'm going to try to have a chain done. Definitely a beginner, how many cuts does it have to make? LOL


Depends on if Matt finds something other than a concrete road barrier to test in!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Depends on if Matt finds something other than a concrete road barrier to test in!


Got a nice Hackberry log picked out... Good grain, bout 24" across, no real knots... Should be consistant...
Bout like a medium maple in hardness...


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Got a nice Hackberry log picked out... Good grain, bout 24" across, no real knots... Should be consistant...
> Bout like a medium maple in hardness...


Green? I've cut green sugar maple and though it was fairly soft.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Green? I've cut green sugar maple and though it was fairly soft.


It'll be harder than pine, but softer than Oak... but clean and a tad stringy...


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 30, 2014)

I have the 84dl of RS and 84dl of RSL (.375 and .050) all boxed up and ready, still got time to work on mine, if I can finish there will be 3 in the box, if I cant finish, you will have 2 off the roll baselines ....................... gotta run, need to be holding a file now !!!!


----------



## spencerpaving (Sep 30, 2014)

For some reason I had it in my head that the chain comp was going to be at the gtg...I sent randy a saw and chain to play with for the gtgs oh well...looking forward to the outcome


----------



## awol (Sep 30, 2014)

Hackberry=Elm
I would be very happy to try one of my race chains out on it!


----------



## cobey (Sep 30, 2014)

awol said:


> Hackberry=Elm
> I would be very happy to try one of my race chains out on it!


 you tried some in mulberry


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> For some reason I had it in my head that the chain comp was going to be at the gtg...I sent randy a saw and chain to play with for the gtgs oh well...looking forward to the outcome


You did!! 
We did run it!!! In KY...
Ran great!!
Wanna send the chain to Carthage gtg for the chain race?? I can get it from randy if ya want..


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

My son got to run it in the 6 cube...
He said you could really push it!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

awol said:


> Hackberry=Elm
> I would be very happy to try one of my race chains out on it!


Good... Cause you're already on the list... Ha!!
Cobey got one ready???


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2014)

Elm? Okay, that ain't bad cut'n. Don't ask me to split it though! LOL


----------



## spencerpaving (Sep 30, 2014)

I might try another chain then..if I have time..its hard with a new baby boy in the house to find free time....randy might not want to send the saw back lol!


----------



## cobey (Oct 1, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Good... Cause you're already on the list... Ha!!
> Cobey got one ready???


 i might try to see what this woodland pro turd chain does with some mods... all i gots skip... ok put me on the list


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2014)

No sweat...
We don't run em' till November 1st..


----------



## cobey (Oct 1, 2014)

i would buy a core chain... but just spent $$$ on some smaller loops and stuff for making
race chains... I might just shell out a few more $


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 1, 2014)

redoakneck said:


> I think it would be neat to have a two sided cutter so that it cuts either way put on the bar.
> 
> Need to get some super high speed video of the chains in action at full speed cutting a kerfs width off the end of the cant, so you can see how the rakers and cutters move.
> 
> Then a 3 dimensional analysis of the chips from each chain, then we can see what works best!!!


 I wonder if someone like these guys might consider trying to set up a shoot?
" The Slow Mo Guys "
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUK0HBIBWgM2c4vsPhkYY4w
Is there anyone here, that's a really good pitchman and could sell the idea to someone that has the super-duper-speedy cameras?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 3, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> He's put a buttload of time in on his chain, far more than I'll have time put in on mine.



It is a time magnet for sure ................... Getting close to being ready for final sharpening, still needs to loose some sideweight yet !!


----------



## cobey (Oct 3, 2014)

got a loop comming . gonna make a good cutting work chain........ ill see how it go's

btw...baileys has FREE shipping on chains until the 21st


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 3, 2014)

Man, you guys have put a ton of time, thought and effort into this competition. I'm truly impressed, and will feel terrible for y'all when my fresh outta the box RS wins the competition. FWIW, I'd keep trying if'n I was y'all, as it looks like a good stress release/dexterity exercise.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Man, you guys have put a ton of time, thought and effort into this competition. I'm truly impressed, and will feel terrible for y'all when my fresh outta the box RS wins the competition. FWIW, I'd keep trying if'n I was y'all, as it looks like a good stress release/dexterity exercise.


Bring it on up Jon..
We'll run it!!!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 3, 2014)

Does 3/8 LP chain qualify. It won't last with that much power but it will handle a few weeks of use on a 460.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Does 3/8 LP chain qualify. It won't last with that much power but it will handle a few weeks of use on a 460.


Absolutely..
Spin up a loop Doug, and we'll run it!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Does 3/8 LP chain qualify. It won't last with that much power but it will handle a few weeks of use on a 460.


Absolutely..
Spin up a loop Doug, and we'll run it!!


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 3, 2014)

Actually, to make it more fair, I'll run my chain on a MS290 FarmBoss
Running 116Leaded:K2 at 32:1 of course


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 3, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Actually, to make it more fair, I'll run my chain on a MS290 FarmBoss
> Running 116Leaded:K2 at 32:1 of course


Another cheater. ;-)


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 3, 2014)

I got to go dig for another 24" loop of full comp. I may break a 32" down that's about worn. I have plenty of those. I have 10 days at home straight if nothing changes. Maybe have time after I get Keith's saw done and shipped.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm gonna file a full skip chain...
Just found one on the nail, that has about 2/3 cutter left... 
Oregon LGX cutters, the slimmer ones..
I swear the husky branded Oregon cutters are a little different.. I should get a pic from the top looking down...


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2014)

The husky branded stuff is older. I think the cutters may have been smaller before they went to the X on the cutters with the blue coating.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2014)

I think they and the chassis are narrower...


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2014)

That full skip I did was a H82 square ground husky labeled chain.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anybody weighed their 84dl race chain ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 4, 2014)

Is there a count on chain entries yet ?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice thread guys. And looks like a lot of work has gone into some of those chains. 

It's a shame all the pics seem to be forever lost of the old Art Martin threads. For sure some great expertise lost. 

It would be interesting to see how the race goes in two different logs. Something for contrast if you will? Run the first log as the "official" race. Then possibly follow up in wood of a different consistency to see how the different styles, angles etc. work in changing conditions. Is whats fastest in pine also fastest in something a hit harder? 

Looking forward to the results!


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2014)

He's going to use Hackberry for the race cant. There's probably going to be a soft 8x8 or 10x10 there to rave in.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 4, 2014)

I used Diablito last evening to cut down and process 2 willow trees. Just a quick square file job. Took me ten minutes total and them trees were a pile of chips and brush. :-D

If Jesus was here today, he'd run square chain. :-D


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 4, 2014)

Put in some more time ...............................


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 4, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Put in some more time ...............................


How many files have you wore out on that chain ,lol that's a lot of metal removed ,good job


----------



## big t double (Oct 4, 2014)

is the purpose of the doggie bone to reduce weight or does it somehow affect chip flow?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 4, 2014)

I see it as 3 fold. 

1. Less weight
2. More room for wood to be pulled out from the cut
3. Lower drag profile for faster chain speed


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 4, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> I see it as 3 fold.
> 
> 1. Less weight
> 2. More room for wood to be pulled out from the cut
> 3. Lower drag profile for faster chain speed


It does help a little....but in our competitions we are not allowed to do anything to the chassis only the cutter itself..its a safety/strength thing


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Nice thread guys. And looks like a lot of work has gone into some of those chains.
> 
> It's a shame all the pics seem to be forever lost of the old Art Martin threads. For sure some great expertise lost.
> 
> ...


You should come down and help me with the testing...
Ain't that far ...


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 4, 2014)

I really appreciate the invite. It's tough for me to commit this time of year. Work and weather demand a lot. If I can make it, I will. Wish I could do better than that. Us lawn jocks are scrambling to close out the season. 

Gotta make a GTG soon. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 5, 2014)

big t double:
is the purpose of the doggie bone to reduce weight or does it somehow affect chip flow?

Moparmyway:
I see it as 3 fold.
1. Less weight
2. More room for wood to be pulled out from the cut
3. Lower drag profile for faster chain speed



spencerpaving said:


> It does help a little....but in our competitions we are not allowed to do anything to the chassis only the cutter itself..its a safety/strength thing



Has anyone gone so far as to try shaving the rivet heads and then "re-spin" the chain 
in an effort to hide the sanding/filing marks?
Bearing in mind that a quick check with calipers would reveal any substantial metal removal.

As for the weight reduction thing I wandered about also dimpling out the central region of the of the side plates. 
How about taking an oregon style chain with the stamped dimple side plates,
Lub-link or whichever name used and then dressing the outer face flat?

This brings back hearing rumors of a few of the antic of the flathead 5hp briggs, cart racers.
supposedly cutting two cranks and re-assembling into one, just to get a point lobe
indexed a bit early (simply welding and re-grinding was too easy to spot).
Never personally saw any, So I don't know how successful of a job could have been done.
I always wondered if a fellow could burnish in that joint to make it harder to see
and I figure it would take someone like a pretty slick gunsmith to try making that union.and get the indexing correct.
this was nearly 30 years ago without all the computerized machining we now have.

Carefully shaving out a bit of weight from a flywheel (think like a port job) and then a mild caustic rinse, to hide the work.
Re-ginding cam shafts to a slightly smaller base circle then knock a bit off the lobe
top and contour the whole thing in for a bit more duration yet showing no increased lift 
if a tech just pulls the head and only checks valve lift.
Of course there was also talk of doped oils.


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 5, 2014)

LegDeLimber said:


> big t double:
> is the purpose of the doggie bone to reduce weight or does it somehow affect chip flow?
> 
> Moparmyway:
> ...


I raced Briggs limited/mods for ten years...always built my own engines...you have no idea the crap I heard about people trying diff things to get past tech


----------



## Spawn (Oct 5, 2014)

Claimer rules is always a good equalizer if you know what I mean. Cheating always sucks but on the dirt track in supposed Street Stock which was once bombers, at one time no judges looked you over unless somebody called you into the tower. My next door neighbor only other guy on my road was running a '74 Camaro with a 360 Dodge/tranny and a 9" Ford axle for years with four barrel in a restrictor/2 barrel division. . Yup stock car ok. Just don't get under it and see the 3/4 ton truck spring on the passenger front or measure the two inches of tread width that we ground off cause I gaurantee you you old boys are cheating too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

I now officially have TRX's chain in hand....

What about the rest of you slackers??


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I now officially have TRX's chain in hand....
> 
> What about the rest of you slackers??


Good thing it is not sharp enough to cut your hand then


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

LegDeLimber said:


> big t double:
> is the purpose of the doggie bone to reduce weight or does it somehow affect chip flow?
> 
> Moparmyway:
> ...


That's the nice thing about this chain race...
Ain't no rules...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Good thing it is not sharp enough to cut your hand then


It tried to chew it's way through the 3 layers of newsprint / Tape / then box...
Made it here just in time to keep it from escaping!!


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 6, 2014)

I've got 2 in route now from Ohio. I dug as carlton chain out of the stumping pile to spin a 84 dl loop up and work with.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hope i made it the right length ,started out as a 91dl ,had to take a few out ,but i do not count very good sometimes ........


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Hope i made it the right length ,started out as a 91dl ,had to take a few out ,but i do not count very good sometimes ........


I'll check it tonight and make sure...


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 6, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Hope i made it the right length ,started out as a 91dl ,had to take a few out ,but i do not count very good sometimes ........


You could have used crushed cars to count with. I know you don't have that many fingers and toes


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 6, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I now officially have TRX's chain in hand....
> 
> What about the rest of you slackers??



Still working on mine, there will be 3 in the box !!!


----------



## cobey (Oct 6, 2014)

the "core" for my chain is comming from bailys, should be here thursday


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2014)

Update:
TRX250's chain / Here
My chain / hanging on a nail 
Mdavlee's chain / en'route
Cobey's chain / bring with
Sunfish's chain / bring with
Weekendlmbrjack's chain / bring with
Squarefile /
Jasha / 
moparmyway /
Watsonr / 
anyone else want in on this party??


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 8, 2014)

I am still deciding if I need to spin in a couple of new cutters ............................ might not be enough tooth left on 1 or 2 cutters


----------



## awol (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll bring mine along, or maybe send it home with ya on Saturday if you make it out here.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2014)

awol said:


> I'll bring mine along, or maybe send it home with ya on Saturday if you make it out here.


Gotcha!
Is the track gonna be muddy Saturday?

Update:
TRX250's chain / Here
My chain / hanging on a nail 
Mdavlee's chain / en'route
Cobey's chain / bring with
Sunfish's chain / bring with
Weekendlmbrjack's chain / bring with
Awol's chain / bring with
Squarefile /
Jasha / 
moparmyway / sending soon 
Watsonr / 
anyone else want in on this party??


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> I am still deciding if I need to spin in a couple of new cutters ............................ might not be enough tooth left on 1 or 2 cutters


Stop filing on them every night, and you'd have some cutter left!


----------



## awol (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like it could very well be. Make sure your tractor's wearing its rice tires!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2014)

awol said:


> Looks like it could very well be. Make sure your tractor's wearing its rice tires!


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope to get another loop out to try. I found a wore out carlton 32" I can shorten down.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2014)

Update:
TRX250's chain / Here
My chain / hanging on a nail 
Mdavlee's chain / en'route +1
Cobey's chain / bring with
Sunfish's chain / bring with
Weekendlmbrjack's chain / bring with
Awol's chain / bring with
Oliver1655 / bring with
Homelite410 / bring with
Squarefile /
Jasha /
moparmyway / sending soon 
Watsonr /
Spencerpaving /
anyone else want in on this party??

Updated...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 8, 2014)

Muh chain chew through the nail yet ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2014)

It's sleeping in it's box...


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 8, 2014)

The last place chain will be mailed on Friday


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 8, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> The last place chain will be mailed on Friday


How did you know that I was going to mail my chains on Friday ?


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 8, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> How did you know that I was going to mail my chains on Friday ?


I have connections


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 8, 2014)

I messed around this evening with another one.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 8, 2014)

Better picture


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm filing a skip chain for this shindig...
I showed Kenneth tonight... 
It ain't filed yet...
But it's in the vise...
Sooooo...
I'm getting closer, right???


----------



## cobey (Oct 8, 2014)

mine supposed to be here tomorrow


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 8, 2014)

Can I get an address, mail on Monday.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 9, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Can I get an address, mail on Monday.


PM scent...
Did ya get it?
From da phone, I always wonder...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 9, 2014)

make sure you give him the wrong address so i have a chance at this thing


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 9, 2014)

Oops... 
Oh well...
We gonna run it anyway...


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 10, 2014)

Changing out a few cutters today....,.,


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll try to get sumthin out this week


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> PM scent...
> Did ya get it?
> From da phone, I always wonder...


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 10, 2014)

I need better test logs...
I wonder if I can still win with a skip chain that is missing 4 right hand cutters.???
Ok... Probably not...
Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I need better test logs...
> I wonder if I can still win with a skip chain that is missing 4 right hand cutters.???
> Ok... Probably not...
> Back to the drawing board...


Osage rip it up?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 11, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Osage rip it up?


Nope... A knotty piece of hackberry...
They were pretty thin.. /-:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... A knotty piece of hackberry...
> They were pretty thin.. /-:



you gots some strange wood in your area


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah...
It mostly sucks...
Gotta be real picky bout race material...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 11, 2014)

Didn't you guys race these freakin chains yet? I need to see results!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 12, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Didn't you guys race these freakin chains yet? I need to see results!


Nov. 1 they'll race...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 12, 2014)

Lol... I'm just jazzin ya. I do love watching this stuff though.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 12, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Lol... I'm just jazzin ya. I do love watching this stuff though.


I think I'll just replace the 4 missing cutters on the skip chain... 
Otherwise the whole loop is going in the trash... 
Hate to see that...


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 12, 2014)

OK I have a chain ready to ship ..need a address for it....I tried to take a pic but the chain is just so fast the camera couldn't take it!


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 12, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> OK I have a chain ready to ship ..need a address for it....I tried to take a pic but the chain is just so fast the camera couldn't take it!



Mine is so slow I mailed it on Friday and don't think it will make it on time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 12, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> OK I have a chain ready to ship ..need a address for it....I tried to take a pic but the chain is just so fast the camera couldn't take it!


PM sent!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2014)

Update:
TRX250's chain / Here
My chain / hanging on a nail 
Mdavlee's chain / en'route +1
Cobey's chain / bring with
Sunfish's chain / bring with
Weekendlmbrjack's chain / bring with
Awol's chain / bring with
Oliver1655 / bring with
Homelite410 / bring with
Squarefile / Here
Jasha /
moparmyway / sending soon 
Watsonr /
Spencerpaving /
anyone else want in on this party??

The squarefile chain has landed...
Looks like someone spent some time polishing their rivets!!! Looks good!


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought it was a best of show competition.... not a race


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Update:
> TRX250's chain / Here
> My chain / hanging on a nail
> Mdavlee's chain / en'route +1
> ...



Dang only 1 name on that list from the previous chain 3ci - 5ci - open 3120 - builds offs we used to do in past years. Good luck all


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Dang only 1 name on that list from the previous chain 3ci - 5ci - open 3120 - builds offs we used to do in past years. Good luck all


They wore out all their files!!!


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 14, 2014)

Hate to dissapoint you guys...the last place chain went in the mail this aft.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 14, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Hate to dissapoint you guys...the last place chain went in the mail this aft.


I doubt it. Mine was mailed a few days ago.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Oct 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Update:
> Looks like someone spent some time polishing their rivets!!! Looks good!


Ewwww.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 14, 2014)

Shipping tomorrow...
Too much going on.


----------



## cobey (Oct 14, 2014)

hope im not last place... but i aint cutting it up completely... cause i might need to use it some!
I hope its a fast work chain  dont know if i would need a 84dl race chain agin?????


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 15, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> I thought it was a best of show competition.... not a race


Nice ........... So at least one of the top 3 chains also look good ........I suppose last in the cut and worst looking wont be so bad for me to handle, I'll have just a whole year to practice and eat humble pie !!


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 15, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Update:
> TRX250's chain / Here
> My chain / hanging on a nail
> Mdavlee's chain / en'route +1
> ...


Fixxed !!


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 15, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Hate to dissapoint you guys...the last place chain went in the mail this aft.


DANG !!! I knew I shouldnt have PM'd Hedge that I mailed mine today, dang country boys tell everyone everything !


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 15, 2014)

Where is Watsonr??


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2014)

Update:
TRX250's chain / Here
My chain / hanging on a nail 
Mdavlee's chain / en'route +1
Cobey's chain / bring with
Sunfish's chain / bring with
Weekendlmbrjack's chain / bring with
Awol's chain / bring with
Oliver1655 / bring with
Homelite410 / bring with
Squarefile / Here
Jasha /
*moparmyway /HERE*
14 Osbourne Road, Garden CityWatsonr /
Spencerpaving /
anyone else want in on this party??

Moparmyway chains have landed...
Also spent some chassis time I see!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2014)

Mailed mine Wednesday.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Mailed mine Wednesday.


Snail mail from California...
Should be here sometime next week..


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Snail mail from California...
> Should be here sometime next week..


Priority Mail, should be there tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Priority Mail, should be there tomorrow.


Cool.. Then It'll be waiting for me Monday...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 17, 2014)

says the guy that sharpens his gullets 





cheater


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 17, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> says the guy that sharpens his gullets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiber puller...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> *moparmyway /HERE*
> 
> 
> Moparmyway chains have landed...
> Also spent some chassis time I see!!


That stinkin chassis took way more time than I thought it would, wiped out a few of my head porting carbide burrs, dulled 5 new files and made the tip of my index finger turn into swiss cheese ...... All for the glory of the ever looming And unique position of LAST place !!

I have been watching some Hedgefest utube - you make organizing, running, and having fun there look easy !

Thanks for doing this Hedge, I really appreciate it ! Although I would love to be there to help out, at least my chain can make everyone laugh when it hits the wood and cries like a little girl while making fine dust that just hangs in the air.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 18, 2014)

So I need to do a chain?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 18, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> So I *NEED* to do a chain !!!!!!



FIXXED !!!!


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 18, 2014)

I mailed mine out mon. should've been there...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 18, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> So I need to do a chain?


I figure it'll be all you can do just to get here!!!
But if you have a bunch of free time, go ahead and grind one up... 
Bring yer stop watch too..


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 18, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> I mailed mine out mon. should've been there...


I'll bet I get it Monday...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 18, 2014)

Dang...84 drivers? 

That's like, what, a boozillion cutters?

I do get to get a 60 driver chain to cut. 

I'm in if I get time....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 18, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Dang...84 drivers?
> 
> That's like, what, a boozillion cutters?
> 
> ...


the other catch is a 60cc saw it will be on ,so it can not be to aggressive like a 75 cc would pull


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 18, 2014)

Jasha's chain has landed..


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374455
> 
> 
> Jasha's chain has landed..


Hopefully the elevation difference won't be a big deal,


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hopefully the elevation difference won't be a big deal,


Your chain will dull 3% per 1,000' drop in elevation.

[emoji6]


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 18, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> the other catch is a 60cc saw it will be on ,so it can not be to aggressive like a 75 cc would pull



What saw is it?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> What saw is it?


Eager Beaver.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 18, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Eager Beaver.



Good deal. The beaver is bound to pull a 24" better than a 562...


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Good deal. The beaver is bound to pull a 24" better than a 562...


We're all running 18" iron in the race. You have to do 24" to keep it fair. [emoji2]


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 18, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Good deal. The beaver is bound to pull a 24" better than a 562...


Just for that, your chain gets the ball peen hammer treatment...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Just for that, your chain gets the ball peen hammer treatment...



Sweet!!

Is that your secret go fast trick?

Do u hammer the rivets tighter?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 18, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> Is that your secret go fast trick?
> 
> Do u hammer the rivets tighter?


Yes... And the rakers too...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 18, 2014)

Bin


wigglesworth said:


> What saw is it?


I can not remember,think it is a wicked works if I remember right, hedge knows,it he will make us suffer and not tell us I think


----------



## cobey (Oct 18, 2014)

he already told... wicked work saws 562


----------



## Spawn (Oct 18, 2014)

$650
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/tls/4721132305.html


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2014)

Quick filed a round chain to square...
I'm rolling with it...


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374765
> Quick filed a round chain to square...
> I'm rolling with it...


To much forward balance......raker is twice the size


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 19, 2014)

I sharpen Rakers too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> To much forward balance......raker is twice the size


Just an old work chain that was spent...
Had 1 more sharpening in it, so I filed it square.. Didn't touch the rakers...
At least it ain't missing 4 of it's cutters...
It's smoooooth... I could run it on a 3 cube...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I sharpen Rakers too.


I haven't had a chance to look at your chain yet!!
BRB...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374765
> Quick filed a round chain to square...
> I'm rolling with it...



What's the other side look like?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> What's the other side look like?




Like this...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2014)

Ooohh..
Nice chain Jasha...
You spent a lot of time on that one...


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Ooohh..
> Nice chain Jasha...
> You spent a lot of time on that one...


Pics!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Ooohh..
> Nice chain Jasha...
> You spent a lot of time on that one...


I did and had no clue the entire time, haha. You can show pics if you want, no secrets here.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 19, 2014)

After all it is a *friendly *chain competition.


----------



## cobey (Oct 19, 2014)

mine isnt very special.... and is a time sucker  lgx rakers are like little clubs..... i hand filed mine to a nicer profile... still not as nice as lpx... crap!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 19, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I did and had no clue the entire time, haha. You can show pics if you want, no secrets here.


Done... Pretty...


----------



## cobey (Oct 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374807
> 
> Done... Pretty...


 nice


----------



## cobey (Oct 19, 2014)

just came in, got mine shaped, gonna run it on a saw tomorrow then put a better angle on it


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have about 10 dull chains hanging by the grinder if you guys are bored


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 20, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I did and had no clue the entire time, haha. You can show pics if you want, no secrets here.





Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374807
> 
> Done... Pretty...


Lets see the other side of that cutter .................
Also, clipping the tail like that .............. is that whats best for better bore cutting too ?

You can post up pics and/or times of my stuff any time here, I dont really think anyone will want to get the "secrets" or copy anything from last place anyway.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll see if I can get em all together and a decent pic of all of em' 
That could take some orchestrating..


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I sharpen Rakers too.


I sharpen the rivets.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> I sharpen the rivets.



Sometimes I sharpen the back side too...
In case I put it on backward...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll see if I can get em all together and a decent pic of all of em'
> That could take some orchestrating..


does your local saw shop carry square files ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> does your local saw shop carry square files ?


Nope... I'm ordering 10 Bahco's today...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

And we have present from Spencer, NY!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

Should I open it??


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Should I open it??


It's probably full of Ebola.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey! It's a Carlton!



Metals406 said:


> It's probably full of Ebola.



That's some sharp ebola's in there...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

Update:
TRX250's chain / Here
My chain / hanging on a nail 
Mdavlee's chain / en'route +1
Cobey's chain / bring with
Sunfish's chain / bring with
Weekendlmbrjack's chain / bring with
Awol's chain / bring with
Oliver1655 / bring with
Homelite410 / bring with
Squarefile / Here
Jasha / Here
*moparmyway /HERE*
Watsonr /
Spencerpaving / Here!
Wiggs' chain / next month, 2015
Metals406 / ???
anyone else want in on this party??


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 20, 2014)

well i am guaranteed at least 17th place


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Wiggs' chain / next month, 2015



Now thats funny !!!


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 20, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> It's probably full of Ebola.


Nope....anthrax.....if you want a good laugh open it!


----------



## Spawn (Oct 20, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Nope....anthrax.....if you want a good laugh open it!



lol Once somebody tried to mail me the clap. I was itchin' for a couple days maybe it was crabs.


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 20, 2014)

Spawn said:


> lol Once somebody tried to mail me the clap. I was itchin' for a couple days maybe it was crabs.


Oh you know her too


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Nope....anthrax.....if you want a good laugh open it!


I did! It ate the anthrax...
Want me to post a pic of it?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 20, 2014)

Mdavlee's will be there by Wed.


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 20, 2014)

Sure!


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I did! It ate the anthrax...
> Want me to post a pic of it?


I would like to see pics of all of them since I cant be there.


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 20, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Mdavlee's will be there by Wed.


Did You drag them behind your truck like we agreed?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

This will be a wood eater... 
No pressure needed...
I've never really studied carlton cutters
before..
Interesting stuff..


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 20, 2014)

find a test log yet ? is this just a speed test ? or smoothness and bore test also ?


----------



## SquareFile (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374910
> 
> This will be a wood eater...
> No pressure needed...
> ...


I think I just heard my chain pee on your floor.

I have a question.....Was that filed with a single bevel edge?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks like double bevel work, but not sure..


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> find a test log yet ? is this just a speed test ? or smoothness and bore test also ?


Just a speed test, but I can do a bore cut in, down, up run with em on a second sheet..


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

I like a good excuse to run them Aussie style.
That's how we are doing the dollar race this year.
You bore cut in, then down, then up to finish.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374910
> 
> This will be a wood eater...
> No pressure needed...
> ...


Many people like Carlton, I know it was different to square grind.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> This will be a wood eater...
> No pressure needed...
> I've never really studied carlton cutters
> before..
> Interesting stuff..



My goodness ............ look at that inside side plate


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374910
> 
> This will be a wood eater...
> No pressure needed...
> ...


It was a just a old loop I had hanging around....its not a filed chain...I did it on my swingarm...probably just added three secs. On my cut time....I was hoping it got sharper in the mail on the way down.


----------



## cobey (Oct 20, 2014)

put a file across mine tonight, ran it , doesnt feed as fast as I want....


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2014)

cobey said:


> put a file across mine tonight, ran it , doesnt feed as fast as I want....


What ya runnin it on Cobey?


----------



## cobey (Oct 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> What ya runnin it on Cobey?


 2159... i think the rakers are too high the chips are thin and you can push pretty hard .. it cuts smooth, I figure if i can get it to drag 
the 2159 down a little it shoud be just right for your saw


----------



## cobey (Oct 20, 2014)

will it grab harder in harder wood? ran it in cottonwood and 8 inch mulberry


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 20, 2014)

I like carlton chain. The one I sent someone else was an old junk carlton I had laying around.


----------



## cobey (Oct 20, 2014)

the only other saw i got a bar for 84 drivers is the "leatherface special" 245a poulan with a large mount husky bar stuck on it
that would not be a good comparison


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 21, 2014)

cobey said:


> will it grab harder in harder wood? ran it in cottonwood and 8 inch mulberry


You'll want it to positive feed, but be smooth and not bog the saw down...
Fine line there...
Don't want to have to reef on it either...


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 21, 2014)

If my LMT cousin can beat my hip into submission tomorrow morning, I'll be repaired enough to stand and make a chain.

Cross yer fingers! I'd like to send a werk chain at least.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 21, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I like carlton chain. The one I sent someone else was an old junk carlton I had laying around.



The old, old Carlton .404" is great chain. It has a profile very similar to Stihl's "high-tooth" .404"


----------



## cobey (Oct 21, 2014)

took a little off the rakers... its a little better


----------



## cobey (Oct 21, 2014)

getting a few more bigger chips after rakers adjusted.. a few 1/2 inch long ones not really what
you want , but ya cant put more raker on the chain...... in some wet mulberry the chips were small and crumbley :/ I think its just the wood


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 21, 2014)

I need some high tooth .404...
I'd like to file a loop of it..
The only .404 chisel I have, ain't much taller than the 3/8 Oregon I use..


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 21, 2014)

cobey said:


> getting a few more bigger chips after rakers adjusted.. a few 1/2 inch long ones not really what
> you want , but ya cant put more raker on the chain...... in some wet mulberry the chips were small and crumbley :/ I think its just the wood


You'll never get Mulberry to peel like pine...


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 21, 2014)

Y'all should cut western larch, it chips funny as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 21, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Y'all should cut western larch, it chips funny as well.


I should send you a chunk of hedge...
It refuses to chip...
But you can noodle it and get some strings..
The cross sections break before they can get out. If you keep the rakers high and set the angle under the tooth to get a good peel, the chrome peels Back from the cutting edge.. /-:


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 21, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I need some high tooth .404...
> I'd like to file a loop of it..
> The only .404 chisel I have, ain't much taller than the 3/8 Oregon I use..


I have high tooth on the bikesaw...it is pretty extreme...Oregon 59l..if you can find it is between high tooth and reg. .404


----------



## cobey (Oct 21, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I should send you a chunk of hedge...
> It refuses to chip...
> But you can noodle it and get some strings..
> The cross sections break before they can get out. If you keep the rakers high and set the angle under the tooth to get a good peel, the chrome peels Back from the cutting edge.. /-:


 i forgot about the hedge .... crud... chip....dust.... stuff that comes off


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I should send you a chunk of hedge...
> It refuses to chip...
> But you can noodle it and get some strings..
> The cross sections break before they can get out. If you keep the rakers high and set the angle under the tooth to get a good peel, the chrome peels Back from the cutting edge.. /-:


That's because Osage is made from angel tears and cement.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 21, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> I have high tooth on the bikesaw...it is pretty extreme...Oregon 59l..if you can find it is between high tooth and reg. .404


I will check around...
I think I can make a bad assed chain for the 064 out of it...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 21, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> That's because Osage is made from angel tears and cement.


Awe, it's just wood...
Sorta dense is all...
Steel is still harder, and rules the day!!!


----------



## cobey (Oct 21, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> That's because Osage is made from angel tears and cement.


 whats the different between hedge and osage??


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 21, 2014)

cobey said:


> whats the different between hedge and osage??


Nothing, hedge is nickname.


----------



## cobey (Oct 21, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Nothing, hedge is nickname.


 do i feel dumb


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 21, 2014)

cobey said:


> do i feel dumb


Naw, I didn't know at first either.


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I will check around...
> I think I can make a bad assed chain for the 064 out of it...


one thing I did notice on the high tooth was it called for a lot more power...and you had to brace yourself from being pushed out of the wood on the upcut


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 22, 2014)

I wonder what the horsepower threshold is to leave 3/8 behind..??


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder what the horsepower threshold is to leave 3/8 behind..??


A lot of cutters run 404 for falling ,they say they get more sharpenings out of a chain,and it does not dull as easy ,I have never ran it ,just going off what they have told me ,in the softwoods here it may not be as much a factor as back east for power


----------



## spencerpaving (Oct 22, 2014)

A guy I race with runs 3/8 on a 200cc bikesaw and says he's never had a problem...personally I wouldn't.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> A lot of cutters run 404 for falling ,they say they get more sharpenings out of a chain,and it does not dull as easy ,I have never ran it ,just going off what they have told me ,in the softwoods here it may not be as much a factor as back east for power


.404 left here in the early 80's. Stayed longer on the coast with the Redwoods and Western Red Cedar. 
.404 is big and slow, but is better for the thick stringy barked trees of the past.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 22, 2014)

Mike's chains have arrived!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 22, 2014)

Update:
TRX250's chain / Here
My chain / hanging on a nail 
Mdavlee's chain / Here
Cobey's chain / bring with
Sunfish's chain / bring with
Weekendlmbrjack's chain / bring with
Awol's chain / bring with
Oliver1655 / bring with
Homelite410 / bring with
Squarefile / Here
Jasha / Here
*moparmyway /HERE*
Watsonr / MIA where is Randy?
Spencerpaving / Here!
Wiggs' chain / Found loop.. Contemplating grinder...
Metals406 / Hopefully able to walk by now..
anyone else want in on this party??


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 22, 2014)

Did Kevin get popped back in yet ?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 22, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Did Kevin get popped back in yet ?


OMG, you guys would have laughed your asses off watching a video of my cousin working me over.

It primarily consisted of me saying "Oww" repeatedly, and squealing like a girl.

Still a ton of soreness in the hip, but better today.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 22, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> .404 left here in the early 80's. Stayed longer on the coast with the Redwoods and Western Red Cedar.
> .404 is big and slow, but is better for the thick stringy barked trees of the past.


I should have refrased the lot to a few still run 404 around here ,seems popular still on landings and up north in canada


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 22, 2014)

I got 2 saws I think would run .404 well.. And the stuff cuts like a trooper.. 
Just not sure it's worth spending the extra coin on a bar...
Though .404 bars are going pretty cheap at Stihl dealer these days..
Neighbor kid picked up a 41" for his 088 with a loop of chain for 175 bucks..
Maybe it was cause of the odd size??


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 22, 2014)

I run 404 on the 088 and 090, I have a 404 bar for the 066 but never use it for the simple fact it's a retrofitted harvester bar and very heavy. But it's runs the 404 just fine. I mainly used it for bucking dirty or half rotten logs for firewood so I wouldn't mess up my good Fallin bars.


----------



## cobey (Oct 22, 2014)

i got a 78 driver 404 chain


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I got 2 saws I think would run .404 well.. And the stuff cuts like a trooper..
> Just not sure it's worth spending the extra coin on a bar...
> Though .404 bars are going pretty cheap at Stihl dealer these days..
> Neighbor kid picked up a 41" for his 088 with a loop of chain for 175 bucks..
> Maybe it was cause of the odd size??


The bar is the same as 3/8 just put a 404 bar tip on a bar you have and a 404 sprocket maybe 40 bucks that way


----------



## cobey (Oct 23, 2014)

I was wondering if that would work


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I got 2 saws I think would run .404 well.. And the stuff cuts like a trooper..
> Just not sure it's worth spending the extra coin on a bar...
> Though .404 bars are going pretty cheap at Stihl dealer these days..
> Neighbor kid picked up a 41" for his 088 with a loop of chain for 175 bucks..
> Maybe it was cause of the odd size??


That's high compared to my dealer. I think that combo was $145 or something like that.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 23, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> That's high compared to my dealer. I think that combo was $145 or something like that.


No bargains here.. 
A bar that length in 3/8 would be even higher..


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 23, 2014)

I got a 20" GB the other day for $40.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 23, 2014)

16" stihl bar / .063 / 3/8 = $49.99
No chain with it either...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 16" stihl bar / .063 / 3/8 = $49.99
> No chain with it either...


i think a 32 inch is only about 70 bucks at the saw shop here,light ones are about 150 though


----------



## cobey (Oct 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 16" stihl bar / .063 / 3/8 = $49.99
> No chain with it either...


 I got a large mount 24" husky bar for $59 the other day


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Mike's chains have arrived!!



Thank goodness.  

PM me after the GTG Matt. I am going to pay to return the 2 loops to Mike.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 24, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Thank goodness.
> 
> PM me after the GTG Matt. I am going to pay to return the 2 loops to Mike.


Good luck with that Dex...
I got no pay pal...
I'll just send them back...
Or hold them hostage and make him pick them up in person!!!


----------



## cobey (Oct 24, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Good luck with that Dex...
> I got no pay pal...
> I'll just send them back...
> Or hold them hostage and make him pick them up in person!!!


 
i would send a chain or two back if it would help


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Good luck with that Dex...
> I got no pay pal...
> I'll just send them back...
> Or hold them hostage and make him pick them up in person!!!



Well, I will send a check for that Full Chisel Stihl!! 

Just sayin..  lol

PM me after the GTG. Or talk to Mike, so someone contacts me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 27, 2014)

Update:
TRX250's chain / Here
My chain / hanging on a nail 
Mdavlee's chain / Here
Cobey's chain / bring with
Sunfish's chain / bring with
Weekendlmbrjack's chain / bring with
Awol's chain / bring with
Oliver1655 / bring with
Homelite410 / bring with
Squarefile / Here
Jasha / Here
*moparmyway /HERE*
Watsonr / MIA where is Randy?
Spencerpaving / Here!
Wiggs' chain / Found loop.. Contemplating grinder...
Metals406 / Hopefully able to walk by now..

We will be running the chain's Friday evening...
When done I'll take a pic of the results and post it here...


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Update:
> TRX250's chain / Here
> My chain / hanging on a nail
> Mdavlee's chain / Here
> ...


This Friday? Poop, that shipping is gonna suck.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 27, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> This Friday? Poop, that shipping is gonna suck.


You'd have to ship it to the house.. Not sure if it would even make it at this point.. I don't want you to fork out coin on something that don't make it... That would suck..


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> You'd have to ship it to the house.. Not sure if it would even make it at this point.. I don't want you to fork out coin on something that don't make it... That would suck..


I'll try again next time. Hopefully where it doesn't correlate with me being laid up. :0(


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Get well soon Kevin


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 27, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> I'll try again next time. Hopefully where it doesn't correlate with me being laid up. :0(


Sorry you wont make it for this one, hope you heal up quickly !


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 27, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Sorry you wont make it for this one, hope you heal up quickly !


It's a weird injury. Feels like tendonitis, mixed with sciatic and pulled muscles.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 27, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> It's a weird injury. Feels like tendonitis, mixed with sciatic and pulled muscles.



I have had that in my left leg for going on 2 years now. Non stop... 

Sucks... 

Get well soon brother! !


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 28, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I have had that in my left leg for going on 2 years now. Non stop...
> 
> Sucks...
> 
> Get well soon brother! !


Oh crap!! Don't say that! I haven't been able to walk right for a month.

I feel like a damn cripple.

Sorry you know what I'm giving through. :0(


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 28, 2014)

sam-tip will bring chain Friday afternoon. First ever race chain. Only needs to stay sharp for a few seconds.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 28, 2014)

The Kevin-nater...............Makin copies of the chains...............


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 28, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> sam-tip will bring chain Friday afternoon. First ever race chain. Only needs to stay sharp for a few seconds.


Bring your stop watch Doug... We'll need a couple timers and someone to write neatly, the results and descriptions of the chains...


----------



## watsonr (Oct 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, my scheduled real job has interfered with my favorite job.... and now doesn't allow the time I would have needed. Just getting back from my trip on top of a trip. Sorry, I'm out.

Next time... 
I'll start now for that next time and besides, I know who's chain is faster already


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 28, 2014)

Will do. Need any Ore-ida hash browns? I have two gallon zip lock bags left from our GTG cut.


----------



## watsonr (Oct 28, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Will do. Need any Ore-ida hash browns? I have two gallon zip lock bags left from our GTG cut.



Those are the best in the world... made very near my place of birth!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 28, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Will do. Need any Ore-ida hash browns? I have two gallon zip lock bags left from our GTG cut.


Bring em' and give them to Mike while he's slaving over the tater grill....


----------



## spencerpaving (Nov 1, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't think y'all are gonna top this one. 7/16th hollow, even edges, smooth grind..... Looks fast and agile


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 1, 2014)

There is a tater conversation, then this picture ..............

Jon, I am lost ............... what is this a picture of ?
A 7/16 hollow, smoothe ground tater ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think you used too much yamabond this time


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 1, 2014)

One of my kids hockey skates. It's far from my best job, but I felt like dicking with this thread, and it was available


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wonder how it went yesterday?

I bet I won.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 1, 2014)

It is today, I am really hating to have to work today. There some good looking chains there, really wish I could have been there to watch them run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2014)

Redhorse said:


> It is today, I am really hating to have to work today. There some good looking chains there, really wish I could have been there to watch them run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, that's right.


----------



## spencerpaving (Nov 1, 2014)

They havnt posted any results yet cause they are waiting...plus three tanks of fuel ....for my chain to complete its first cut..


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 1, 2014)

Results


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2014)

So Matt beat Mike and Jasha??

Dark Horse?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice job guys, since this was my first attempt, someone give me some feedback on goods and bads on mine. 
Thanks, hope everyone had fun.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2014)

Way to go Matt. Nice job.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 1, 2014)

Pics of chains and chips????

Awesome job. Very, very interesting.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 2, 2014)

Off the roll chain had one of the best times ? Looks like thinning the rakers was a bad idea on my chain lol I thought it would bog too much now I know not to do that again


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2014)

I think we overestimated the power of the saw. Still they were all close. I would guess on another bigger power head it could be different. I know I suck making a chain for a 50cc saw.

Matt snuck in and got us all. [emoji6]


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I think we overestimated the power of the saw. Still they were all close. I would guess on another bigger power head it could be different. I know I suck making a chain for a 50cc saw.
> 
> Matt snuck in and got us all. [emoji6]


Home field advantage


----------



## spencerpaving (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice job guys!...guess I have to go back and make some more silver dust on the vise..


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 2, 2014)

Great job guys ! This was my most exciting Halloween ever ......... got another Stihl for my stable (nice round top 066) and couldnt stand waiting on these results !
Thanks to Matt for getting this done !! 
I wish I had thrown in what I call a regular work chain !! 

I am just happy that I didnt hear about my chain throwing any of its teeth !!

Great work Hedge & Mdavlee ............ 

Does anyone have any pictures of the cutters on the chains, or the action as it was happening ?


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Off the roll chain had one of the best times ?



I looked at that 3 times myself ! ( it took 3rd place ????? )


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2014)

I posted pictures of my chain everywhere. It was just filed. No work anywhere but the cutting edge.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2014)

Here it is. I thought it was gone from my phone.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2014)

I think Matt used Vaseline on his cutters.


----------



## BBP (Nov 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I posted pictures of my chain everywhere. It was just filed. No work anywhere but the cutting edge.


What's the depth of your rakers?


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 2, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> I looked at that 3 times myself ! ( it took 3rd place ????? )


Not only that, factory round was right in the middle of the pack.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 2, 2014)

Matt and crew did a great job with this. Was a lot of work, but looked fun!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2014)

I suspect that you would see completely different results in soft wood.


----------



## spencerpaving (Nov 2, 2014)

Just a reminder guys..let's not dissect what happened or what wood it was....it is what it is on that day....that is why it was called a "friendly chain competition"....just saying......thanks guys for the hard work.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm claiming the off the roll chain as my entry.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow, so it seems some of my opinions have been (at least in this test) vindicated. I like the Sithl RSL at factory angles, and RS for round file (both full comp).

Seems to be pretty competitive stuff!

My saws like it. Thanks for all the information, it is good to have.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 2, 2014)

I wanted to enter a filed semi chisel, but didn't have one long enough.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 2, 2014)

Wish I could have made it. Glad you had nice weather for the event. Any vids coming?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know what happened with this particular event, but in my experience -- out of the box chain is, by no stretch of the imagination, sharp.

Makes me believe a lot of the chains needed more saw to shine.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 2, 2014)

Test of stock square and round 2010 I did.

10x10 very dry poplar cant using 357xp

Stihl RSLK factory sharp..................................4.09...4.53 ...4.13
Stihl RSLHK factory sharp.................................4.47...4.74. .4.28
Oregon CL factory sharp..................................3.88....4.20...4.25

Stihl RS factory sharp....................................4.18..... 4.21....4.12 ROUND


30mins with ATOP sq my 1st try using new guide..................3.96....3.88...3.76
ATOP square sent in by Goran...........................3.41...3.38..3.34

Just to show stock chains and a quick done square filed by hand.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 2, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> I don't know what happened with this particular event, but in my experience -- out of the box chain is, by no stretch of the imagination, sharp.
> 
> Makes me believe a lot of the chains needed more saw to shine.


I'd consider an out of the box chain dull, with that said, I should have just sent a ground work chain, rather than trying to make a fast chain with no prior experience.
Interesting stuff though, goes to show there are different elements, kinda like porting, sometimes less is more. Good stuff guys.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I'd consider an out of the box chain dull, with that said, I should have just sent a ground work chain, rather than trying to make a fast chain with no prior experience.
> Interesting stuff though, goes to show there are different elements, kinda like porting, sometimes less is more. Good stuff guys.


Yup, with so many good builders out there, most races are won by chain.

If you're getting your chain back, you can play around with it and compare it to one of your ground chains.


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I'd consider an out of the box chain dull, with that said, I should have just sent a ground work chain, rather than trying to make a fast chain with no prior experience.
> Interesting stuff though, goes to show there are different elements, kinda like porting, sometimes less is more. Good stuff guys.


This was your bright idea.  I wasted 1/3 of a day out of my life to know I can make a good looking slow chain.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 2, 2014)

I won't claim that it should win any competitions, but I have always had good results with Stihl RS and RSL right from the factory. When I sharpen, by hand in the field, I'm happy to keep it cutting just the same.

I'm sure if U have the time to put it in a vice, or use a guide, that is different.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I think we overestimated the power of the saw. Still they were all close. I would guess on another bigger power head it could be different. I know I suck making a chain for a 50cc saw.
> 
> Matt snuck in and got us all. [emoji6]


Bingo... Results would have been different with a larger powerhead..
Wood was harder than I anticipated...
I should have put em all on the 7900, but it was literally dark by the time we finished up..


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I won't claim that it should win any competitions, but I have always had good results with Stihl RS and RSL right from the factory. When I sharpen, by hand in the field, I'm happy to keep it cutting just the same.
> 
> I'm sure if U have the time to put it in a vice, or use a guide, that is different.


FYI there was some times done at a Ohio GTG where 3 to 5 of the chains in this competition smoked a out of the box RSL. I'm 99% positive in different test everyone's filed chain would spank factory RSL. The RSL vibrated so bad it was never ran for a second pass.

Hats off to the guys that didn't talk the talk but walked the walk.

I'm shocked your 25 pages late.

It was fun preparing and waiting for the results.........Thx Hedgerow for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 2, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> This was your bright idea.  I wasted 1/3 of a day out of my life to know I can make a good looking slow chain.


 I'm full of bright ideas, lol.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 2, 2014)

I guess my experiences with Stihl factory chain have just been different than SquareFile. I have never had it vibrate or cut poorly, nor have the others that I know who have used it. Conversely, my experience with it seems to be in line with the results of these tests.

In fact, at the GTGs, one guy accused me of having "race chain" and another stated my 362 C was only able to run with a competing brand because it had a sharper chain (both saws had square file), and mine was at the factory angle.

Seems like I catch it from both directions, so I'll just be content to remain in the middle. I'm satisfied with the results I get, and I'll stick with it.


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I guess my experiences with Stihl factory chain have just been different than SquareFile. I have never had it vibrate or cut poorly, nor have the others that I know who have used it. Conversely, my experience with it seems to be in line with the results of these tests.
> 
> In fact, at the GTGs, one guy accused me of having "race chain" and another stated my 362 C was only able to run with a competing brand because it had a sharper chain (both saws had square file), and mine was at the factory angle.
> 
> Seems like I catch it from both directions, so I'll just be content to remain in the middle. I'm satisfied with the results I get, and I'll stick with it.


It was not my results, not my RSL, not my saw, 14 people were there.

Like I said, I'm shocked you chimed in after it was all over.


----------



## cobey (Nov 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Off the roll chain had one of the best times ? Looks like thinning the rakers was a bad idea on my chain lol I thought it would bog too much now I know not to do that again


i didnt have my rakers low enough... I win for the slowest...


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 2, 2014)

Man....you guys are just lucky I ran out of time to do a chain....


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Man....you guys are just lucky I ran out of time to do a chain....


Procrastinator........Oh I've read your slow.


----------



## cobey (Nov 2, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> Procrastinator........Oh I've read your slow.


 no....you must have read it wrong...... his grinder chain is FAST... is saw it work


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 2, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> Procrastinator........Oh I've read your slow.



Hahaha


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 2, 2014)

cobey said:


> no....you must have read it wrong...... his grinder chain is FAST... is saw it work



Shhhhh...


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Hahaha


LMFAO


----------



## cobey (Nov 2, 2014)

BTW...... wiggs saws turned so hard ...... i thought one was a nitro saw... no kidding


----------



## cobey (Nov 2, 2014)

ill shut up sorry


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 2, 2014)

cobey said:


> ill shut up sorry



No worries. 

Just yankin yur chain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 2, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Man....you guys are just lucky I ran out of time to do a chain....


You don't know how to grind chain for a bologna saw...

No screwdrivers allowed...


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> You don't know how to grind chain for a bologna saw...
> 
> No screwdrivers allowed...



I'm not sure what I'm doing for any saw. Just get lucky every now and again.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 2, 2014)

Me either...
Just hope for the best..


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Bingo... Results would have been different with a larger powerhead..
> Wood was harder than I anticipated...
> I should have put em all on the 7900, but it was literally dark by the time we finished up..


It happens. That's what's fun about a chain race without having a saw that it's going to be used on.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Man....you guys are just lucky I ran out of time to do a chain....


Well were having another chain race in fall of 16. Will that be long enough?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ya'll are lucky I didn't have a chain there! My chains are almost as sharp as out of the box!


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Here it is. I thought it was gone from my phone.


Nice and crisp ......... but what does Hedges chain look like ? He posted so many pictures, which one did he end up running ?


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 2, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Nice and crisp ......... but what does Hedges chain look like ? He posted so many pictures, which one did he end up running ?



And thanks for entering the "stock" stuff, that was good to see.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> ......... but what does Hedges chain look like?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 2, 2014)

Matts chain....


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 2, 2014)

4" dealt to get that much hook?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 2, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Man....you guys are just lucky I ran out of time to do a chain....







SquareFile said:


> Procrastinator........Oh I've read your slow.



He maybe slow but he has some slower saws



Moparmyway said:


> Nice and crisp ......... but what does Hedges chain look like ? He posted so many pictures, which one did he end up running ?



I think it was missing 4 consecutive cutters.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 2, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Nice and crisp ......... but what does Hedges chain look like ? He posted so many pictures, which one did he end up running ?


It was the one I did nothing to but file...
The chain I spent 6 hours on had 4 cutters ripped off when I tested it..
The only thing I had time to do was grind the crap out of a spent, rocked chain, then file it square..
It was near the witness mark, and I didn't take any off the rakers..


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Well were having another chain race in fall of 16. Will that be long enough?



For Wiggs?
.....maybe 2116.
lol


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2014)

komatsuvarna said:


> For Wiggs?
> .....maybe 2116.
> lol


True[emoji12]


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's results from another chain race that went on several years ago. 
[quote author=Cut4fun_ link=topic=638.msg9917#msg9917 date=1340547901]
It's all said and done and posted on CompetitionSaws. Just updating thread and sharing info here too.

Thanks to Steve and Jay doing all the testing with a stock 3120 and 9T practice saw . 3 single cuts in 10x10 yellow poplar.

Link to chains tested. http://www.youtube.com/user/competitionsaws/videos

Steve = Here is the results of the chain build off. I want to thank everybody who sent chains and Monday I will be sending the chains back to you. I am sorry i missed the target date on the build but a new little lumberjack came in to jays and my life so it had to be put off. Jay has a grandboy to be proud of  

The first chain we ran was a totally stock 60 driver oregon chain bought at the local co-op. the average time for 3 cuts was 2.89. Oregon LGX

Chain A 2.47 2.28 2.40 average 2.38
Chain B 2.50 2.57 2.31 2.48
Chain C 2.94 2.65 2.56 2.71
Chain D 2.53 2.54 2.35 2.47
Chain E 3.03 2.50 2.65 2.72
Chain F 2.72 2.66 2.91 2.76
Chain G 2.71 2.63 2.40 2.58
Chain H 2.75 3.06 2.81 2.87
Chain I 2.66 2.59 2.47 2.57
[/quote]


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 3, 2014)

I think we can all agree on one thing, Matt is a witch.

What do we do with witches?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 3, 2014)

So from what i am reading ,stock off the roll is the sharpest it will ever be 

Carry on .......


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 3, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> So from what i am reading ,stock off the roll is the sharpest it will ever be
> 
> Carry on .......


Hard to imagine that we all lost to stock RSL. I had 30+ hours into that chain


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Hard to imagine that we all lost to stock RSL. I had 30+ hours into that chain


I think most would be faster with the right powerhead... This was a pretty aggressive bunch of chains...
If you all don't mind, I'll test a bit further this weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> I think we can all agree on one thing, Matt is a witch.
> 
> What do we do with witches?


----------



## awol (Nov 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I think most would be faster with the right powerhead... This was a pretty aggressive bunch of chains...
> If you all don't mind, I'll test a bit further this weekend.


 I can bring my chain entry back to ya this weekend, and help swap the chains. How would you like to try them on a vintage Jonsered saw?!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> So from what i am reading ,stock off the roll is the sharpest it will ever be
> 
> Carry on .......


Yours was .063 and had to run on a Stihl bar, which was the reason it was slowed down. 
Cause Stihl is german for "SLOW"


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2014)

awol said:


> I can bring my chain entry back to ya this weekend, and help swap the chains. How would you like to try them on a vintage Jonsered saw?!


Yes... Yes I would...
You got a bar in .063 for Brian's chain? and .050 for the rest?


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I think most would be faster with the right powerhead... This was a pretty aggressive bunch of chains...
> If you all don't mind, I'll test a bit further this weekend.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... Yes I would...
> You got a bar in .063 for Brian's chain? and .050 for the rest?


I think i ruined my rakers by thinning the tips ,instead of bouncing off the wood ,i think they are dragging too much boging down the saw too much ,did my other one i sent for the 36 inch bar seem smoother ?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 3, 2014)

awol said:


> I can bring my chain entry back to ya this weekend, and help swap the chains. How would you like to try them on a vintage Jonsered saw?!










Hedgerow said:


> Cause Stihl is german for "SLOW"


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 3, 2014)

Amazing how some of us are trying to see how our chains felt ............. aside from how they performed !

I would love to see a stronger saw put the cutters to work and put the stock RSL in its place


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 3, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Amazing how some of us are trying to see how our chains felt ............. aside from how they performed !
> 
> I would love to see a stronger saw put the cutters to work and put the stock RSL in its place


The main reason i run square is because of how it feels ,1-2 second faster i could care less about ,grabby and jumpy is though ,bucking a log it is nice to be able to bore stab it and see what way it is going to bind when it is in the air ,well big chips are cool too i guess


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


>



I am going to talk his neighbor out of that saw somehow...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I think i ruined my rakers by thinning the tips ,instead of bouncing off the wood ,i think they are dragging too much boging down the saw too much ,did my other one i sent for the 36 inch bar seem smoother ?


Both are smooth as a baby's butt...
As far as saw feel goes...
Not all were...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Both are smooth as a baby's butt...
> As far as saw feel goes...
> Not all were...


I have found i can use the same grinding wheel ,profile the wheel as close to same and still sometimes i get a dud that just don't cut right ,the chain i was cutting with all weekend was a "good one" till i hit the steel dog on my sawmill with it last night  i reground it ,but my angles looked different then the ones i had ,hope i did not wreck that one ,top plate was about 20 degrees ,now it is about 25 or so ,cutters look steeper now too ,hopefully it is as good as it was


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Both are smooth as a baby's butt...
> As far as saw feel goes...
> Not all were...


Did you have a baby there for real time comparison?


----------



## spencerpaving (Nov 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Both are smooth as a baby's butt...
> As far as saw feel goes...
> Not all were...


Mine was probably one of the grabby ones....in hindsight I think I went a little low on the rakers...oh well..you can try it again ....maybe stone it in the driveway will help it!


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... Yes I would...
> You got a bar in .063 for Brian's chain? and .050 for the rest?


What day are you thinking? I could run up and help out also. Would be fun to see the different chains since I missed Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2014)

Redhorse said:


> What day are you thinking? I could run up and help out also. Would be fun to see the different chains since I missed Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would have to be Sunday afternoon..
Any time, as long as it's before it gets dark... Takes bout 2 hours to runnem all..


----------



## thinkrtinker (Nov 4, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Did you have a baby there for real time comparison?



Yep there was a newborn on site
looked just like a miniature AWOL


----------



## awol (Nov 4, 2014)

If ya run 'em on a saw with inboard clutch, it may only take an hour! How's your bar selection for the 064?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2014)

awol said:


> If ya run 'em on a saw with inboard clutch, it may only take an hour! How's your bar selection for the 064?


20&28
.050
/-:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2014)

The mutt 7900 is plenty strong. It's got an inboard clutch..
I may go get a 84dl bar in Stihl .063 for the 064 anyway.. Sorta need one I guess..


----------



## awol (Nov 4, 2014)

Yup, it's stronger than this old Jonny, I think.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2014)

awol said:


> Yup, it's stronger than this old Jonny, I think.


I think so... 
But that old red is a 77cc freak...


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 4, 2014)

awol said:


> Yup, it's stronger than this old Jonny, I think.



I dunno.... Slap a 40" bar on em both and test that theory....


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 4, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing for any saw. Just get lucky every now and again.


 


Hedgerow said:


> Me either...
> Just hope for the best..


 
I call BS on both of these statements. Sandbaggin' hustlers...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2014)

The humbler...


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 4, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> Mine was probably one of the grabby ones....in hindsight I think I went a little low on the rakers...oh well..you can try it again ....maybe stone it in the driveway will help it!


"Grabby" on a 50cc power head may well be just right with 94cc


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 4, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> "Grabby" on a 50cc power head may well be just right with 94cc


My wife says I'm a bit grabby.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 4, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> My wife says I'm a bit grabby.


She also said you have a small power head.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 4, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> She also said you have a small power head.


But then she said I made up fir it in usable torque.


----------



## awol (Nov 4, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> The humbler...


 If you think that hunk of Hackberry is a humbler, I should bring a 20" chunk of that hard walnut! I didn't think some of them small saws were ever gonna get through the stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 4, 2014)

awol said:


> If you think that hunk of Hackberry is a humbler, I should bring a 20" chunk of that hard walnut! I didn't think some of them small saws were ever gonna get through the stuff.


It wasn't supposed to be!!
That's what makes it so funny!!!
Are you fertilizing your walnut trees with concrete??


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 5, 2014)

If/when you re-run the chains, in addition to a larger cc saw, I'd be interested in seeing the results of running each chain in a smaller cant & a larger cant. Maybe 10 & 18" or so to see the differences.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2014)

or a 30 inch cant opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> or a 30 inch cant opcorn:


With some of these chains, the test would take all day...


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> With my chains, the test would take all day...




Fixed


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not going back and reading to see, but wondering now. Did you all know the test saw cc size etc and whether stock or ported info before building the chains for this?


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes we did


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 5, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I'm not going back and reading to see, but wondering now. Did you all know the test saw cc size etc and whether stock or ported info before building the chains for this?


Perty sure everyone knew the PH.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I'm not going back and reading to see, but wondering now. Did you all know the test saw cc size etc and whether stock or ported info before building the chains for this?


Yup.. And the guy who suggested the smaller powerhead didn't send a chain....
Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2014)

Small powerhead's are dumb .........


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 5, 2014)

I just did a chain with no regard to size of saw. Was probably way to aggressive, but I'm a one type of chain kinda guy, haha.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I just did a chain with no regard to size of saw. Was probably way to aggressive, but I'm a one type of chain kinda guy, haha.


I could cut all day with what you sent. Self fed good..
Especially if I were dropping trees..
But bore cutting would be tricky... If someone was into that sorta stuff...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2014)

do you have any cedar with 1/2 inch growth rings to test in


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I could cut all day with what you sent. Self fed good..
> Especially if I were dropping trees..
> But bore cutting would be tricky... If someone was into that sorta stuff...


Jasha just happens to know how to make a chain for cutting down trees. LOL


----------



## spencerpaving (Nov 5, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I'm not going back and reading to see, but wondering now. Did you all know the test saw cc size etc and whether stock or ported info before building the chains for this?


My excuse is no I didn't....but I did...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Jasha just happens to know how to make a chain for cutting down trees. LOL


I figured that.
Most tested would do that just fine..
Even though agressive..


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I figured that.
> Most tested would do that just fine..
> Even though agressive..


My chains tend to be grabby in the face, but I can sing through bucks and back cuts.

Some guys don't like it that way.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> My chains tend to be grabby in the face, but I can sing through bucks and back cuts.
> 
> Some guys don't like it that way.


Like a strong self feed..??
Grabby is such an ugly word...


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Like a strong self feed..??
> Grabby is such an ugly word...


Yes, a very strong self feed. So in the cross-grain portion of the face, you can get some grab or jump. Definitely don't want to dog in, it'll just stall.

Now Cody T. sets up his chain at .027" on the stops with a File-O-Plate (which I'm sold on one BTW). Not as much self feed, but you can dog a face and it's smoother.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Yes, a very strong self feed. So in the cross-grain portion of the face, you can get some grab or jump. Definitely don't want to dog in, it'll just stall.
> 
> Now Cody T. sets up his chain at .027" on the stops with a File-O-Plate (which I'm sold on one BTW). Not as much self feed, but you can dog a face and it's smoother.


There were only a few of these chains I would dare let the dogs touch the wood with.
TRX's, mine, Mike's full comp, cobey's, and the stockers chains were dog-able... With a larger powerhead, several others would no doubt.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> There were only a few of these chains I would dare let the dogs touch the wood with.
> TRX's, mine, Mike's full comp, cobey's, and the stockers chains were dog-able... With a larger powerhead, several others would no doubt.


I ran the same chain on my 461 sat ,then on a hybrid sunday ,i could tell the difference in bog between the 2 saws with the same chain ,the 461 was happier with it ,had to use a lighter touch with the hybrid


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> View attachment 377783


Mine were ~.019-.020

That's a swanky gauge you got there...


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Would have to be Sunday afternoon..
> 
> Any time, as long as it's before it gets dark... Takes bout 2 hours to runnem all..



I have to go back to work Sunday night, but might be able to be there from 2 to 4 in the afternoon but would have to leave at 4 sharp to make it to work. 



Hedgerow said:


> The mutt 7900 is plenty strong. It's got an inboard clutch..
> I may go get a 84dl bar in Stihl .063 for the 064 anyway.. Sorta need one I guess..


I have a brand new stihl .063 but only 72dl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Mine were ~.019-.020
> 
> That's a swanky gauge you got there...



I was wondering who had that figured out. 18-20 3ci chain


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 5, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I was wondering who had that figured out. 18-20 3ci chain


I didn't even check mine.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I was wondering who had that figured out. 18-20 3ci chain


I never touch a raker till a saw is screaming at me to do so... 
Cause I ain't figured out a good way to put that steel back!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I didn't even check mine.


They didn't feel bad, but I didn't measure either..
I need that swanky gauge!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

Redhorse said:


> I have to go back to work Sunday night, but might be able to be there from 2 to 4 in the afternoon but would have to leave at 4 sharp to make it to work.
> 
> 
> I have a brand new stihl .063 but only 72dl
> ...


I'll be in touch.. 
You got a stopwatch?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> They didn't feel bad, but I didn't measure either..
> I need that swanky gauge!!


That's good. I filed the chain and didnt even run it before I sent it.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll be in touch..
> You got a stopwatch?


I will check around to see if there is one laying around or look at academy or wally 
world


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> They didn't feel bad, but I didn't measure either..
> I need that swanky gauge!!


For some reason I don't think you need that gauge. 

What is swanky?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> For some reason I don't think you need that gauge.
> 
> What is swanky?


Means it's up town...
Fancy... Slick..
Probably expensive...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

Mitutoyu = Japanese for Expensive....


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 5, 2014)

And the swankier the object the more desirable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareFile (Nov 5, 2014)

Swanky it is

Tools of the trade.......not raker setting.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Did more testing of the chains that I still have minus TRX's chain, that I still did not have a .063 84DL bar to run it on, but I will and still have the cants in the stand, so those #'s will be coming some time later in the week..
The test mule was a ported 7900 with an 8 pin and 24" bar.. AWOL and Redhorse ran the stop watches, and we made mental notes and discussed some things about each chain after the runs were made... We had some "ah hah" moments, and some head scratching moments..
Here's the chart. I'll add my thoughts and details I noticed about each chain later. We used 2 different wood types and sizes.
The nasty Hackberry was sawn into an octagon about 14" and the pine was sawn square. "much more material in the pine cant."


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Awol and I inspected the chains to see if there was any "extra" work done to them, like chassis work and thinning inside and under the cutters, or stoning / milling the outside.. If there was, we dubbed it a race ready chain.
Anything that was just filed, we dubbed a work chain.
Redhorse got to inspect the chains and scratch his head too...
I'm sure he and awol will add some observations to the discussion later too..


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 10, 2014)

These results still make my brain hurt.

Stock chain is showing so good. . . Unbelievable!


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

Race chains were usually much faster in the softer (race) wood, than were the stock chains. I'll try to get some picks of mine up soon, maybe some of the others also.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Try to focus on the pine #'s...
We came to the conclusion that Hackberry chunk just sucked... Would have been a good dollar race log!!!
Though I noticed the chains with the lower rakers made up ground or passed the smooth, high raker chains, with more power..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh, and for what it's worth, I liked the stock RS offering better than the stock RSL!!!
It was smoother!! 
Moparmyway's chain found a saw it really liked in the 7900.. Pulled hard, but was smooth, and skip to boot.. It had about 20-25 degree top plate FWIW... Was just right for the Hackberry, just couldn't remove the gobs of pine fast enough.. Teeth were a little short..
Just some observations...


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sooooo, what we should take away from this is. . .

AWOL is a witch?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Sooooo, what we should take away from this is. . .
> 
> AWOL is a witch?


Yes... And don't forget to throw Moparmyway in the lake too...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

were the chips off the different chains all close to the same size ? did more raker help in this test ?Is the chain i sent you for the 36 inch bar still sharp ?If only 15 inches is being used does a longer bar slow them down all that much ? am curious how that first chain was compared to the one i messed with the rakers on


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> were the chips off the different chains all close to the same size ? did more raker help in this test ?Is the chain i sent you for the 36 inch bar still sharp ?If only 15 inches is being used does a longer bar slow them down all that much ? am curious how that first chain was compared to the one i messed with the rakers on


Hmmm... Let's talk chips...
There weren't any chips really from the Hackberry... I think they were breaking up before discharge. Very stringy, but most of the chains were doing a good job of shearing off the fibers... The end of the log looked pretty good except we noticed some fuzz from the stock RS.
The pine showed some nice chips.. But the longest peels came NOT, from the fastest chain... But it did have good chips.
Awol and Redhorse can chime in any time with their observations.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 10, 2014)

Which chain had the best looking chips (good length) in the pine?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 10, 2014)

Also, did the best chains have tunneling done?


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't forget that the pine kinda sucked in places to!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

once in a while my chains do this for some reason ,still do not know why ,this is below a fir i cut down ,this was not a noodling cut


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, the fastest chain in each species did have tunneling/ thinning done, whether from the inside or outside. The second fastest chains in each species were not thinned at all though!


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

If I remember right, the fastest chains in the pine were leaving good sized chips, but not the long, thin peelings.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

awol said:


> Don't forget that the pine kinda sucked in places to!


It did!
We came up on 3 big pine knots.. We had to take a couple cuts off it to get rid of them and continue on.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> once in a while my chains do this for some reason ,still do not know why ,this is below a fir i cut down ,this was not a noodling cut View attachment 378847


That's the goal every time.

If I'm cutting green trees, I expect 2"-3" (intermingled )chips or I get miffed.

I'm happy with 1/2"-1" in dead hard stuff.

I look at saw teeth a lot like lathe tooling. A lot of the inserts have chip breakers on them to stop long chips from forming. I think that a dirty gullet may prevent longer chips from forming. . . I also think that it's a function of your raker setup as well.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

How does Pine cut compared to doug fir ? are they both pretty soft ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

awol said:


> If I remember right, the fastest chains in the pine were leaving good sized chips, but not the long, thin peelings.


Correct.. The long peels were from the chains that had high rakers.. Too high for this application...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> That's the goal every time.
> 
> If I'm cutting green trees, I expect 2"-3" (intermingled )chips or I get miffed.
> 
> ...


I only get those sometimes in fir ,once in a while wet alder ,if it is dry 1/2-3/4 inch chips are common ,falling cedar ,i might get 3/4 to 1 inch max ,that fir was pretty wet ,cut in winter when get lots of rain


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 10, 2014)

Pondy Pine is softer than our Dougy Fir. As is the Lodgepole and White Pine.

Our growth rates are slower from long winters, closer rings makes harder wood. Even in what are traditionally considered softwoods.

I cut a 20" dead standing DF that was over 200 years old.

Nate Waldren got a taste of our fir at my gtg. He couldn't believe how much tougher it was compared to the coast.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Pondy Pine is softer than our Dougy Fir. As is the Lodgepole and White Pine.
> 
> Our growth rates are slower from long winters, closer rings makes harder wood. Even in what are traditionally considered softwoods.
> 
> ...


those are the ones simpson door company pays good money for to make veneer for the doors ,all the ones i cut have big rings on outer edge ,get tighter in center


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

All our trees pretty much suck...
It's hard to even get 1 single consistant stick...
Maybe Alan knows what kind of pine that was...
Gooey Pine...
Sure smelled good though...


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

I think it was a Southern Yellow Pine (SYP) aka shortleaf pine.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

any relation to humble pie...........ne


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> All our trees pretty much suck...
> It's hard to even get 1 single consistant stick...
> Maybe Alan knows what kind of pine that was...
> Gooey Pine...
> Sure smelled good though...


That's one bonus to all our conifers. It smells awesome to cut wood!

I've cut some elm, and it literally smells like cow piss. I've heard the same about red oak and others.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> any relation to humble pie...........ne


I know it had pockets of future fatwood in it...
Hit a chunk of that, and it'll take about 1.5 seconds and add it to your time...


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 10, 2014)

I am completely new to race chains so I have no preconceived ideas on what makes a fast chain. As mentioned earlier the stock chains did well again, coming from factory every cutter is pretty much identical. Making each cutter as close to identical as possible seemed to get the best results. Mdavlee full comp chain hedge bragged on as soon as it came out of the pine cut. Said it was smooth with a good pull. 
The hackberry was a lot smaller, it measured 14" at widest part but at narrowest was probably less than ten. It did have a hard dark center. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 10, 2014)

The extra work done to the chassis and all didn't seem to have any effect on how the chain did it was mainly about the cutters and a little about raker height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

That hard, dark center may have been cast iron.


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

Chassis work may not enhance the cutting performance, but it does enhance the "wow" factor!


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> It did!
> We came up on 3 big pine knots.. We had to take a couple cuts off it to get rid of them and continue on.


The times going through those nots added at least 2 seconds and sometimes 3. We retested after getting through knots. You could literally see the bar slow down when it hit the knots. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Nobody seems to have noticed the semi chisel, semi skip jack hammer times...


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 10, 2014)

If I were going to make a race chain I would focus on cutters and the cutting edge, but first I need to learn how to square file. 
If you look at the bottom of the list that will probably be the chain I personally go to for most all my use. I cut firewood and most of it in the woods on mainly rocky terrain and dirty wood. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Nobody seems to have noticed the semi chisel, semi skip jack hammer times...


I saw the semi chisel ,one second off the square ,am still scratching muh noggin


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Nobody seems to have noticed the semi chisel, semi skip jack hammer times...


That chain with several missing teeth chattered and gave you a workout trying to hold it in place. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I saw the semi chisel ,one second off the square ,am still scratching muh noggin


It had a lot of hook, but I could still bore cut with it... Rakers were not low, but it was agressive...
And missing teeth...


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 10, 2014)

awol said:


> If I remember right, the fastest chains in the pine were leaving good sized chips, but not the long, thin peelings.


I agree good sized chips but not long, there were a couple that had long thin peelings but they weren't the fastest. It seemed good chip size on fastest were close or just below 1/2" IIRC


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 10, 2014)

To much going on with just my phone. 
Posted a text msg. At least it wasn't dirty [emoji15][emoji50]


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

is the dolly any faster with a 7 pin vs 8 like muh steels ?seems like the tourque works better on my saws for bite when i am cutting with a 7 ,the 8 feels like a tire burning out losing traction


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> is the dolly any faster with a 7 pin vs 8 like muh steels ?seems like the tourque works better on my saws for bite when i am cutting with a 7 ,the 8 feels like a tire burning out losing traction


The 8 has proven faster in the past, but who knows...


----------



## spencerpaving (Nov 10, 2014)

I know that I have learned a lot by particapating in this "comp" and by you posting pics of the chains...I think one of my problems is by putting to much forward lean on the side cutter...thanks guys for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

spencerpaving said:


> I know that I have learned a lot by particapating in this "comp" and by you posting pics of the chains...I think one of my problems is by putting to much forward lean on the side cutter...thanks guys for taking the time to do this!


And don't take any off the rakers until absolutely necessary.
I noticed your chain made a rather large gain from slower than RSL in the nasty stuff to faster than RSL in the pine...
I would have liked to put about .015 back on those rakers and cut again, cause they did remove material pretty good.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Something I noticed about the winning chain and the RSL... Both had top plate angles of 15-20 degrees...
In hard shattering stuff, I'm wondering if that did not aid those cutters... Once in the softer stuff, they lost their advantage...
Hmmmmm.....
Alan's chain was set up for sheer material removal... I'm thinking 6 cube type chain there... Or a strong 5 cube at least..


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 10, 2014)

Interesting results. It seems some may have still been a bit aggressive.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2014)

how is the 064 power over the dolly ? any more tourque ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Maybe Alan or Redhorse can recall the time the 064 turned in with one of my decent 72dl GTG chains? I bore cut with it too, so it don't have low rakers.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> how is the 064 power over the dolly ? any more tourque ?


064 has more sheer horsepower... Normally like 10-15% better cut times?? Ish???


----------



## sunfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Nobody seems to have noticed the semi chisel, semi skip jack hammer times...


I noticed. That's all I run here in the woods...


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't remember exactly what the 064 time was, but it seemed reasonably close to the others.
Here are some pics of my "race chain"


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe Alan or Redhorse can recall the time the 064 turned in with one of my decent 72dl GTG chains? I bore cut with it too, so it don't have low rakers.


At least a couple of seconds faster, so much so I forgot I was timing and just stood there in awe [emoji2]. I want to say in the hackberry it was around 5.5 and pine was 6 something. Alan do you remember closer numbers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

awol said:


> I don't remember exactly what the 064 time was, but it seemed reasonably close to the others.
> Here are some pics of my "race chain"
> View attachment 378884
> 
> ...


Alan, I forgot to ask what that chain started out as.. Was it oregon?


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, it was. You couldn't tell?!


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 10, 2014)

I need to make some chain.

Anybody have an extra day of the week they can loan me?


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

Just make the saws, Hedge will loan you a chain!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm thinking one of my ground work chains would have smoked my race chain attempt.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 10, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Sooooo, what we should take away from this is. . .
> 
> AWOL is a witch?




Maybe he has a Jonsered 80 he built that is just spooky fast and has a ton of torque. Alan it needs a bigger sprocket.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

awol said:


> Yeah, it was. You couldn't tell?!


I'm not all that observant...


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

Well there wasn't enough of the original chain left for anyone to be able to tell what make it was! It barely weighed half of what a new chain weighs.


----------



## awol (Nov 10, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maybe he has a Jonsered 80 he built that is just spooky fast and has a ton of torque. Alan it needs a bigger sprocket.


 A bigger sprocket? Hmm, maybe a ten then.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

awol said:


> A bigger sprocket? Hmm, maybe a ten then.


Beware the ten....
I'll let you figure out the rest...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

awol said:


> Well there wasn't enough of the original chain left for anyone to be able to tell what make it was! It barely weighed half of what a new chain weighs.


That chain will move some stuff...
The chrome being gone just makes carving on it easier!!!
I'm thinking 3120...


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and for what it's worth, I liked the stock RS offering better than the stock RSL!!!
> It was smoother!!
> Moparmyway's chain found a saw it really liked in the 7900.. Pulled hard, but was smooth, and skip to boot.. It had about 20-25 degree top plate FWIW... Was just right for the Hackberry, just couldn't remove the gobs of pine fast enough.. Teeth were a little short..
> Just some observations...


That chain wasnt even ran untill you threw it on last weekend. Seems you and mdavlee have the rest of us by a good margin....... Back to the drawingboard for me !!

Awols chain with 7 seconds in the pine.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> That chain wasnt even ran untill you threw it on last weekend. Seems you and mdavlee have the rest of us by a good margin....... Back to the drawingboard for me !!
> 
> Awols chain with 7 seconds in the pine.


Your skip chain ran good...
Very smooth.. So file that away in the info bank.. 
Do a full comp on the next race!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Your skip chain ran good...
> Very smooth.. So file that away in the info bank..
> Do a full comp on the next race!!


Thanks Hedge !!!
I have an 84 dl all done, just hanging on a magnet. 

I dont know if I will ever do another "race" chain - that thing took too much time and too many files/burrs.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 10, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... And don't forget to throw Moparmyway in the lake too...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't worry...
As long as you weigh less than a small rock, you'll sink, and all will be good..???


----------



## awol (Nov 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> That chain will move some stuff...
> The chrome being gone just makes carving on it easier!!!
> I'm thinking 3120...


 Maybe I was dreamin' about the Mac 125cc kart saw when I filed it.


----------



## awol (Nov 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Beware the ten....
> I'll let you figure out the rest...


 Well I've tried a seven, eight, and nine tooth rims, all that's left is a ten. The seven was awful, the eight was pretty good, and the nine was pretty good also.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 11, 2014)

14 FTW!!!!!!


----------



## awol (Nov 11, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> 14 FTW!!!!!!


 And I thought it took balls to pull a ten!!!

These race chains seem to like speed in the cut, I think Hedges 7900 was a real good match for mine, at least in the soft wood.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 11, 2014)

Bike saw will pull a 14. A 120cc racer would probably do a 10or 11.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

Them 10's are chain flingin' bastards...
Gotta have a special bar for em'..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...monkeys-dec-6-augusta-wi.266335/#post-5029148

Any of you all up for it?


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 11, 2014)

Too far for me ............. otherwise I have a few saws and chains that need to be run


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 11, 2014)

I ran 11 on a work saw 084 for small wood test cutting. 9-11 and just kept getting faster in small wood bigger I went. 

hotsaw chainsaw cased 3120 12-13. 166 11-12. 

Others I wont mention what they pull chainsaw cased.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry...
> As long as you weigh less than a small rock, you'll sink, and all will be good..???


Not quite ............. seems someone is trying to deflect some attention !
If I am goin in the lake, it will be AFTER You  and Mdavlee  are burned at the stake !


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dang witches anyways ............


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 11, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Dang witches anyways ............


Burn them!!!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 11, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Not quite ............. seems someone is trying to deflect some attention !
> If I am goin in the lake, it will be AFTER You  and Mdavlee  are burned at the stake !


Nice chart.[emoji6]


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 11, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Burn them!!!!!


Yeah let's do that...

Wait that's me being burnt[emoji33]


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 11, 2014)

This competition was a dumb idea... Haha, nice job fellas.


----------



## awol (Nov 11, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Burn them!!!!!


 A little bit of fire would feel pretty good right now!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> This competition was a dumb idea... Haha, nice job fellas.


Next time, build yer chain with 7 IPA's in ya.

Drunken chain builds could be the next big thing!! :0)


----------



## cobey (Nov 11, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I'm thinking one of my ground work chains would have smoked my race chain attempt.


 I want to try one of your ground work chains... I need to send you a core


----------



## cobey (Nov 11, 2014)

I have found strong, lower RPM, old saws are faster with more agressive rakers/chains
got to move the wood somehow


----------



## CR888 (Nov 12, 2014)

cobey said:


> I have found strong, lower RPM, old saws are faster with more agressive rakers/chains
> got to move the wood somehow


Well Said. Todays modern saws are all about chain speed and lots of it. The downside of coarse is that chains need to be alot more precisely filed. An older saw had the torque and lower chain speed(much lower) to just drag an incorrectly filed chain through the cut without much problem. Nowdays have uneven depth gauges or take to much off and you have a rough handling, hard wearing, dangerous tool in your hands that does not perform well at all. With the super high chainspeed of today, a 'smooth' chain is far more effective than an 'aggressive' chain. Lower depth gauges with precision and the mathematical knowledge to get the best result.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Nov 13, 2014)

Very interesting to read. Like many of you I'm somewhat surprised by the results. It would have been interesting to see how stock CL would have done


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 1, 2014)

Who actually won this competition?


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Who actually won this competition?


Hedgerow


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 1, 2014)

He needs to burn .........he is a witch


----------



## cobey (Dec 1, 2014)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Very interesting to read. Like many of you I'm somewhat surprised by the results. It would have been interesting to see how stock CL would have done


stock CL is good... it just dosnt feed fast enough without help (raker and angle)


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 2, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Who actually won this competition?




The chain manufacturers.



Mr. HE


----------

